# Pen & Watch combo thread.



## jaytaylor

Show us some pen & watch combos, I'll get the ball rolling -

Trusty 2254 with a superb writer, a fine flex Danitrio Densho.


----------



## jaytaylor

Wow, not all at once!

Due to the lack of interest I realise I should not have bothered. <|


----------



## Shangas

Poor Jay!

Here's one.










1925 Wahl Art Deco lever-filler vest-pocket fountain pen. 14kt gold-filled cap & barrel with "Greek Key' patterning.

1957 Ball-Record railroad-standard pocket watch. 21-jewels, 8 adjustments, 16-size. Lever-set, stem-wind, etc etc etc.

After I broke my watch-chain, I reconjiggered it to make it a Double Albert instead of a regular Albert.


----------



## cartman

Here is one, the pen is borrowed from my dad, I just thought they looked good together

Sorry, poor pic quality


----------



## zs180v6

Pen & Watch & Cuff links


----------



## cartman

I wanted to update this thread, I recently purchased a MB Meisterstuck Platinum, I like the way it looks with the GMT,










This should be a really cool thread, let's keep it going!


----------



## myfilthyheart

this is probably going to be the cheapest pen/watch combo this whole thread sees hahaha...


----------



## cartman

myfilthyheart said:


> this is probably going to be the cheapest pen/watch combo this whole thread sees hahaha...


Good looking combo! Let's keep them coming!


----------



## bounder

I'll give you a run for your money on the cheapies!


----------



## cap10amazing

Tag and Cross, I've had them both for over 10 years, I refuse to polish out the scratches. :-d


----------



## novedl

great thread!
just got this one from silverlake wood works....simply stunning!!









an old fave with my wifes shoes(loved the color contrast and the way the subjects were highlighted;-))


----------



## LUW

The Silverlake looks gorgeous!








Congrats!


----------



## Silvertouran

Now. I don't want you all drooling over your keyboards with my Kenko calculator watch and Bic pen combo


----------



## Preston

My fav pen, my fav watch! :-!:-!








Peace,
Preston


----------



## novedl

LUW said:


> The Silverlake looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


thank you luw. i love it!


----------



## NABodie

Omega and Pelikan.


----------



## Shangas




----------



## Undercover911

Not mines but in the family.


















18 yrs old Rolex Submariner (https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-old-your-rolex-150956.html)
Montblanc Meistertuck 149 Fountain Pen Solid Gold (at least 10- 12 yrs old)


----------



## Preston

Took a couple more shots tonight, the quality isn't that great on either of these (hate my Fuji) but here they are anyway.

Swatch/Cross combo









Tool watch/tool pen combo, I really like this shot!









Peace,
Preston


----------



## NABodie

Omega and MontBlanc


----------



## jporos

Lamy Studio and Ventura V-matic Master. Both designed by Hannes Wettstein


----------



## mateo44

Glycine Combat Sub Auto & Pelikan 205 blue demonstrator...


----------



## Mathew J

here is my bad photo....


----------



## celter

Here is my picture:


----------



## 00Photo

Visconti **** Sapiens fountain and ballpoint with my GMT Master IIc.


----------



## Preston

Vostok/Sensa combo, the colours match well with these 2, especially striking on my ostrich hide engineering/designing book. :-!:-!








Peace,
Preston


----------



## Jakkar

Vintage Parker 51 with a B&R BR01-97










S.T. Dupont and the Panerai 24










Omega Seamaster Pro and Visconti


----------



## 00Photo

G-Shock and a Sharpie. I'm livin large today!


----------



## jim m.

maxmadco watch and pen


----------



## bassplayrr

jim m. said:


> maxmadco watch and pen


Those look great! I've seen posts in the for sale section here for the pen. Where can I find more info on the watch?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rjt65

Guess I shpuld have posted in this thread!!! love space pens!!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/nerd-chic-casio-g-shock-g5600cc-2-a-513876.html


----------



## wspohn

Here's a few I'd posted in a separate thread.

1982 Speedmaster Teutonic, cal. 861, steel and gold matched with a Visconti Skeleton in Titanium over sterling:









Blue dialed 1999 Omega 3523.80 triple date Speedmaster automatic with Waterman Serenite in blue lacquer and sterling furniture









Chronographe Suisse with Landeron Cal. 171 movement, unusually large for the 1950s era at 40 mm., cased in 18K gold with a Waterman Edson, edition Boucheron also embellished with 18K









Omega 1956 cal 500 bumper with period Spiedel band and Waterman Man 200 'Night and Day' gold overlay


----------



## Preston

NICE!! NICE!!! NICE!!!!
Peace,
Preston



wspohn said:


> Here's a few I'd posted in a separate thread.
> 
> 1982 Speedmaster Teutonic, cal. 861, steel and gold matched with a Visconti Skeleton in Titanium over sterling:
> 
> View attachment 435125
> 
> 
> Blue dialed 1999 Omega 3523.80 triple date Speedmaster automatic with Waterman Serenite in blue lacquer and sterling furniture
> 
> View attachment 435128
> 
> 
> Chronographe Suisse with Landeron Cal. 171 movement, unusually large for the 1950s era at 40 mm., cased in 18K gold with a Waterman Edson, edition Boucheron also embellished with 18K
> 
> View attachment 435129
> 
> 
> Omega 1956 cal 500 bumper with period Spiedel band and Waterman Man 200 'Night and Day' gold overlay
> 
> View attachment 435130


----------



## wspohn

Couple more:

Waterman Man 100 Arlequin and Opera with Le Coultre Pershing and Coronet









Classic Pens ZJ2 prototype with Longines cal. 528, cal. 508 Admiral and cal 6652


----------



## wspohn

Another pairing - a Girard Perregaux 18K watch with asymmetric crystal over 18K rough dial, shown with a vintage eyedropper filler hard black rubber pen with gold banding, marked 'The Pride' and a vintage dip pen in GP that is a convertible - the tail and nib slide into the body to make it transportable. Barrett & Co. (New York) #4 nib.


----------



## wspohn

Last ones this weekend.

Longines cal 10L 1937 with Salz 'The Pride eyedropper filler










Longines cal. 528 c. 1973 with Classic Pens LM1, Waterman Pierre Dure and Aurora Optima (A Study in Scarlet)










Rare 1959 Triple date cal 44A Girard Perregaux with Wahl Eversharp Skylines. We take triple date watches for granted today, but this sort of complication was unusual 50 years ago.


----------



## om-4




----------



## NABodie

Here are a couple more of mine.








Parker Imperial Vacumatic, Seiko 6309 and Iphone.








Sieko SKX007 and Parker 51 Flighter.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Marathon SAR and Maxmadco pen.
dP


----------



## wysanz

Seiko Alpinist and the Pelikan N100.


----------



## hswjr

Aurora 80th Anniversary








Aurora Dante Alighieri, Conway Stewart Churchill


----------



## hswjr

A bunch of pens


----------



## seanggu

Glashutte Original PML and Parker 51 re-edition


----------



## hidden by leaves

Utilitarian, within a certain theme...



















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Lil' Foo

This thread could use a lil' bump. 



















.


----------



## enkidu

I'll add my Ti + Ti combo. Both have been stuck in the rotation and I can't get them out. .


----------



## daeskimo

The colors would match better if the pen was white gold version...


----------



## Lil' Foo

Ahhh... the original Namiki Vanashing Point. 





























.


----------



## Rio




----------



## Guest




----------



## jaytaylor

Sheaffer Balance Military cap, this version is the very rare Service Autograph.


----------



## wysanz




----------



## Tick Talk

*White Metal*

What a fun thread! Here are my V&C in white gold and Parker Sonnet in Sterling Silver...


----------



## Watchalex

*Re: White Metal*

Wow, what a nice thread. :-! I shall contribute my humble pairings when I'm back from my trip.

I love especially the well-thought out pairings like the calculator watch and the Bic pen, the super stylish photos like the one by OM4 and the very funny combinations like the titanium combo that's so light it floats under the wooden ceiling. 

Less impressed by ye olde boring Rolex with ye olde boring Meisterstuck. The only thing holding those together conceptually is that they are both status symbols and both very good in their task. Sorry.


----------



## enkidu

Watchalex said:


> Wow, what a nice thread. :-! I shall contribute my humble pairings when I'm back from my trip.
> 
> I love especially the well-thought out pairings like the calculator watch and the Bic pen, the super stylish photos like the one by OM4 and the very funny combinations like the titanium combo that's so light it floats under the wooden ceiling.
> 
> Less impressed by ye olde boring Rolex with ye olde boring Meisterstuck. The only thing holding those together conceptually is that they are both status symbols and both very good in their task. Sorry.


ha ha. Took that with my iPhone and didn't notice that the camera icon was upside down. Lots of great synergistic combos here! Use them in good health!


----------



## bassplayrr

Rolex Milgauss GV/ Visconti Cosmopolitan.


----------



## OrangeSport

Sub, Pen and Pencil:


----------



## Chibatastic

My Montblanc Starwalker in Midnight black + Sub

















Chibatastic


----------



## darkcode

My (new) Sinn 556 and Lamy Safari








also: my first WUS post!


----------



## draeroheli

Montblanc Collection.
Montblanc Star Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel watch 5222.
La Boheme Wallet
Montblanc Meisterstuck 149 Fountain Pen
Montblanc Meisterstuck Portfolio
Montblanc Titanium Glasses
Montblanc Key Ring


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Heres my first pen/watch combo.Lum-Tec "Combat B16" with Smith & Wesson Tactical Pen:


----------



## omegabenz

Not a pen, but the smoothest writing mechanical pencil that I have had. Maybe it's that nice german pencil lead! Both pencil and watch were master's graduation gifts to me. I bought a Italian Yafa fountain pen at Office Depot for $15 to satisfy my urge for now, as I shop for a proper fountain pen.


----------



## DHopper71

Esterbrook J and '70 Speedmaster Pro


----------



## bassplayrr

omegabenz said:


> Not a pen, but the smoothest writing mechanical pencil that I have had. Maybe it's that nice german pencil lead! Both pencil and watch were master's graduation gifts to me. I bought a Italian Yafa fountain pen at Office Depot for $15 to satisfy my urge for now, as I shop for a proper fountain pen.


Nice! The platinum colored 'furniture' is perfect for a pencil and matches your GV well. Congrats on the master's. I have several friends with master's degrees so I can appreciate what you've gone through to get yours.


----------



## orfew

Here is mine. A Tag Kirium and a few MBs.


----------



## winsonli

IWC Mark XVI and Lamy 2000. Exemplary "form follows function" designs.


----------



## paracord




----------



## mebiuspower

Montblanc Starwalker Black Mystery


----------



## Triodeman

Just to share ... Pelikan + Seiko


----------



## Nishant

Some from my end....


----------



## omegabenz

bassplayrr said:


> Nice! The platinum colored 'furniture' is perfect for a pencil and matches your GV well. Congrats on the master's. I have several friends with master's degrees so I can appreciate what you've gone through to get yours.


Excellent point; and thanks on the congrats! I'm so glad to be done. Here is an updated shot of my SOTC and SOTQ


----------



## J_Hack

How is that Lamy 2000? I have read reviews that go both ways.



winsonli said:


> IWC Mark XVI and Lamy 2000. Exemplary "form follows function" designs.
> View attachment 609775


----------



## winsonli

J_Hack said:


> How is that Lamy 2000? I have read reviews that go both ways.


The nib is a pleasure to write with. I believe most complaints are with the ergonomics of the pen. Depending on your palm size and how you hold the pen, some find the grip too thin and slippery as the section is tapered. Others find it very comfortable to hold.


----------



## Dimer

IWC PPC with a MB Meisterstuck


----------



## OrangeSport

A couple of updates. Pen and pencils:


----------



## Pale_Rider

New here thought I'd bite on this one....


----------



## nuovorecord

Here's my Sinn 356 Sa and a newly acquired Parker 51.


----------



## Monocrom

nuovorecord said:


> Here's my Sinn 356 Sa and a newly acquired Parker 51.


Nice Moleskin.


----------



## rdonnel11

Couple of mine...


----------



## Seiko_Licker

Greetings from Fountainpennetwork ~

Here is my first quality watch, a Tissot seastar automatic, with a few pens from my other passion.

The pens in the last picture share a name in common with the watch - Simon *Tissot* Dupont - while no actual brand affiliation is present, I thought that it made the picture appropriate.


----------



## SgtClaymore

zs180v6 said:


> Pen & Watch & Cuff links


This here is really great looking! I love this matching set...


----------



## paracord




----------



## ORC

Visconti & Panerai


----------



## wspohn

Good choice for a match - both straight ahead functional looking designs!


----------



## sebas0902

sandoz fronta por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## sebas0902

25052011201 por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## sebas0902

29022012505 por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## sebas0902

molnija pocket watch and sonnet special edition por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## sebas0902

mako and waterman charleston por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## sebas0902

amfibia reef waterman carenne and waterman ii por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## ORC

WOOHOO!! Great photos everyone. Let's see some more!


----------



## defendnola

Just got my first custom pen from a great WUS member.


----------



## corten

Couple from me:

Mako XL and Hero 100 


Triton and Rotrings


----------



## C.Todd

It is this thread that has made me go out and buy a pen.

So today I have a vintage HMT in the mail (off ebay) and I have been into the city to buy a Lamy Al-star fountain pen, Ltd edition ruby.


----------



## jaytaylor

A bit of a Firenze.


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Dangeruss3

*Perrelet's with Pens*

Perrelet Turbine XXL with Montblanc Starwalker Midnight Black Rollerball








Perrelet Regulator Retrograde with Montegrappa NeroUno Rollerball


----------



## quantex




----------



## quantex




----------



## Carson

My little collection.


----------



## Carson

*No watch here!*

I do not have a watch to go with the Surefire EWP-01. ​Hope you like their flashlights.


----------



## KingK12

sebas0902 said:


> molnija pocket watch and sonnet special edition por sebas0902, en Flickr


I was surfing through and thought this set was really nice. Thanks for sharing my friend!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: No watch here!*

four years ago it used to be this, 1973 omega speedmaster markIV and 1979 MB 149


----------



## wysanz

*Re: No watch here!*

Seiko 6138-0030 and the Twinpoints combo with a snake clip.


----------



## original_chronokid

*Re: No watch here!*

Froggy and Caran d'Ache


----------



## jah

*Re: No watch here!*


----------



## MrGone

*Re: No watch here!*

Bluering with the trusty Parker


----------



## omega1234

*Re: No watch here!*

My SMP with my Mark Twain limited edition rollerball Mont Blanc /6000


----------



## SergeyR

*Pen & Watch combo thread*









Aurora and IWC


----------



## Veritas99

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread*

Not my fanciest pen or watch, but today's selection is my Zenith Rainbow with a Madmaxco bolt-action pen.


----------



## Nicholas Moore

Submariner 14060M and Starwalker midnight black.


----------



## Matillac

I Like this thread!


----------



## Preston

Thought I'd return with a couple more.

ESQ Fusion, Maxco combo









Rotary Havana on Hirsch Mariner with my really nice Zippo

















Peace,
Preston


----------



## jim m.

My watch and my pen.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

found a new combo
1957 jlc handwound watch + 1947 sheaffer crest


----------



## mercury66

Delta Dolcevita + PAM351 = An Italian Delight


----------



## Anatoly

Hello!
My first post in this forum!
Love my German combo; it's nothing fancy, just a couple of quick shots of my UTS and Montblanc Starwalker early in the morning.

Anatoly


----------



## mephisto

another addition to the maxmadco content on this page! my EDC stable of workhorses:


----------



## morelite

I see the Zebra F-701 shown here a few times, mine has been modified with F-402 top SS parts and a modified gel refill.


----------



## mephisto

mk ii and maxmadco in action:


----------



## Kittysafe

1943 Longines (from my grandfather)
Fisher Space Pen
Cross C-Series

All resting on a weird sea anenome hat thing I bought at the IMAX Space Science Gift Shop last weekend after seeing "Into the Arctic"


----------



## Stargazer1

Took this the other day: Omega Speedmaster Professional with Montblanc and Zippo.


----------



## Kittysafe

My new Omega Seamaster with a pen my great grandfather gave my grandfather


----------



## gyang333

Here's my IWC 3714-45 with a Parker Sonnet Ballpoint.


----------



## SergeyR




----------



## Kittysafe

SergeyR said:


>


That's a beautiful photo, I am buying a new camera this week, but here's what my iPhone can do with a little bit of prop work...


----------



## Preston

My Sweet writing Turin Sticx and 7C43. Shot with Samsung Galaxy Nexus.


























Peace,
Preston


----------



## Kittysafe

Preston said:


> My Sweet writing Turin Sticx and 7C43. Shot with Samsung Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Where did you get the pen?


----------



## Preston

Picked it up in it's package at Value Village in a baggie filled with assorted pencils and pens. It uses a parker type refill. It's pretty nice for a stick pen. I've been looking for a slide on clip for it but no luck yet.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Kittysafe

Preston said:


> Picked it up in it's package at Value Village in a baggie filled with assorted pencils and pens. It uses a parker type refill. It's pretty nice for a stick pen. I've been looking for a slide on clip for it but no luck yet.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


The pen doesn't exist on the internet from what I can find zero results with a Google search.


----------



## Preston

Would you like me to check the package to see if it has an web addy on it for you?

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Kittysafe

Preston said:


> Would you like me to check the package to see if it has an web addy on it for you?
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


That would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Preston

Ok the pen is from 2002 and the website is Turin Design Good luck!

Distributor:
Turin, 11 South Angel st. #302, Providence, R.I. 02906 USA

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Kittysafe

Preston said:


> Ok the pen is from 2002 and the website is Turin Design Good luck!
> 
> Distributor:
> Turin, 11 South Angel st. #302, Providence, R.I. 02906 USA
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Awesome! I sent them an email via their website, thanks, I will let you know if I find one!

I posted on their Facebook page as well: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Turin-Design/234594524446


----------



## Preston

Hope it works out for ya, I like mine a lot, as simple as it gets but the texture of the barrel gives you a good secure grip. 

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Kittysafe

Hector418 said:


> Here is one, the pen is borrowed from my dad, I just thought they looked good together
> 
> Sorry, poor pic quality


I don't see any picture, Hector.


----------



## devo




----------



## Kittysafe

Preston said:


> Hope it works out for ya, I like mine a lot, as simple as it gets but the texture of the barrel gives you a good secure grip.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


A Turin rep got back to me, and they sell them $5 a pen and they have 9 colors, so I might just buy the full set of 9.

Actually it was Artiss Akarra, Principal / Design Director

He attached this photo:


----------



## Ispriluc




----------



## Veritas99

1971 Zenith a3818 with a kickstarter pen from Jack Roman (now sold by Tuffwriter)


----------



## Kittysafe

Ya, that's a sick pen, you can get it here: Tuff Writer Precision Press Series "Ultimate Clicky" Pen - Black


----------



## Preston

Excellent, put me down for the Sapphire version if you haven't already ordered them up. Lost track of our conversation. Let me know if you PP

Peace,
Preston



Kittysafe said:


> A Turin rep got back to me, and they sell them $5 a pen and they have 9 colors, so I might just buy the full set of 9.
> 
> Actually it was Artiss Akarra, Principal / Design Director
> 
> He attached this photo:
> 
> View attachment 779716


----------



## Kittysafe

Preston I would totally buy one for you, but shipping to Canada would be like $12


----------



## Chronosity

My Laco Beobachtungsuhr Typ B (ETA2824) with my three fountains, Pelican M400 caligraphic point (blue), Lamy27 (red, for corrections) and Lamy99 (blue, for common writting)
As I'm using fountains since university, I got used to have at least three pens I regularly write with - every one for a specific task (Headlines, corrections and regular meeting notes)
The Laco is my daily rocker, not too heavy, not too big, just right

I just hooked in and saw this nice thread with my both passions

Greetings to all that still stick to handwritting with fountain pens just for the habbit of the art of only ink can give


----------



## kiwidj

hswjr said:


> A bunch of pens
> 
> View attachment 466253


Nice collection!


----------



## kiwidj

Chronosity said:


> View attachment 811488
> 
> 
> My Laco Beobachtungsuhr Typ B (ETA2824) with my three fountains, Pelican M400 caligraphic point (blue), Lamy27 (red, for corrections) and Lamy99 (blue, for common writting)
> As I'm using fountains since university, I got used to have at least three pens I regularly write with - every one for a specific task (Headlines, corrections and regular meeting notes)
> The Laco is my daily rocker, not too heavy, not too big, just right
> 
> I just hooked in and saw this nice thread with my both passions
> 
> Greetings to all that still stick to handwritting with fountain pens just for the habbit of the art of only ink can give


Very nice!

Btw, welcome to WUS!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Wound Up

The GS SBGM023 with the S.T.DuPont Defi Carbon Ball Point


----------



## Kittysafe

Wound Up said:


> The GS SBGM023 with the S.T.DuPont Defi Carbon Ball Point


Beautiful, at $450, I wonder how that pen holds up against my $120 Cross C Series or $100 Caran d'Ache,
Can you tell me more about the S.T. DuPont?


----------



## omega1234

My new El Primero, my SMP, my Montblanc Limited Edition Mark Twain Rollerball, and Don Quixote.


----------



## Kittysafe

Beautiful. I'll have to post up a new pic with my new pen. I really dig the Mont Blanc special John Lennon rollerball pen,
but it's really expensive, at close to $600

http://www.amazon.com/Montblanc-Special-Edition-Rollerball-105809/dp/B004MIUF6A/ref=pd_sbs_op_1


----------



## omega1234

Kittysafe said:


> Beautiful. I'll have to post up a new pic with my new pen. I really dig the Mont Blanc special John Lennon rollerball pen,
> but it's really expensive, at close to $600
> 
> Amazon.com: Montblanc John Lennon Special Edition Resin Rollerball Pen, Black (105809): Office Products


Twain is not my favorite author of all time (Fitzgerald.) However, I love his literary works and find him to be an absolutely brilliant and hysterical man. He's arguably my favorite member of history, so I had to have the pen.


----------



## Kittysafe

I agree Mark Twain might be the greatest satirist of all time, truly a wise and enlightened thinker who left works that will never become dated as long as their are humans around.


----------



## omega1234

Kittysafe said:


> I agree Mark Twain might be the greatest satirist of all time, truly a wise and enlightened thinker who left works that will never become dated as long as their are humans around.


Thought this would be fitting, especially since you can see the chain for his pocket watch.









1835-1910


----------



## D N Ravenna

I am disappointed! With the discussion of Mark Twain, I thought someone was going to show their Mark Twain Conklin Crescent Filler. I have one and it is a great writer. Below is a picture of one stolen off the net, but mine is red in color.









Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Kittysafe

D N Ravenna said:


> I am disappointed! With the discussion of Mark Twain, I thought someone was going to show their Mark Twain Conklin Crescent Filler. I have one and it is a great writer. Below is a picture of one stolen off the net, but mine is red in color.
> 
> View attachment 826136
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dan


Dan, I actually almost bought one of those, but it has poor reviews on Amazon and I passed. 
Amazon.com: Conklin Mark Twain Crescent Fountain Pen, Yellow/ Blue Marble (CK71123): Office Products


----------



## D N Ravenna

Tracy476 said:


> great thread!
> just got this one from silverlake wood works....simply stunning!!


Not sure what happened, but your pics did not post!

Dan


----------



## Monocrom

Dan, I've noticed that's been happening a lot lately on WUS. From different members, on different sub-forums throughout WUS. Possibly some sort of glitch?


----------



## D N Ravenna

Monocrom said:


> Dan, I've noticed that's been happening a lot lately on WUS. From different members, on different sub-forums throughout WUS. Possibly some sort of glitch?


Hard to say. The software has some specific requirements and if you do not meet them, they do not show. All I can say is read carefully and try it. If it continues to fail, let me know and I will post to the mod forum asking for help.

Dan


----------



## hogs263

1950's Jardur chronograph and my first fountain pen. Had it personalized ;-). CC


----------



## D N Ravenna

Cool. What's the movement in the Jardur?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## notsim

Here are my daily beaters.


----------



## gigel113

Here's my Steinhart Marine 38 with a my custom made pen:










and a second one


----------



## DrumDawg

What kinda watch is this with the leather strap??


----------



## Kittysafe

DrumDawg said:


> What kinda watch is this with the leather strap??


I don't see any picture?


----------



## DrumDawg

What kind of watch is that with the leather strap??


TexasTee said:


>


----------



## DrumDawg

Ya. I'm an idiot. Got it on try two. 



Kittysafe said:


> I don't see any picture?


----------



## Kittysafe

DrumDawg said:


> Ya. I'm an idiot. Got it on try two.


lol, thanks, though I don't think that makes you an idiot


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Okay 
I will be the first to post a picture with my handwritting... in all it's lack of glory.










And in case you find my handwriting disgusting:


----------



## Monocrom

That's a nice-looking Parker Jotter. Haven't seen that particular variation before. Was that a Limited Edition?


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Monocrom said:


> That's a nice-looking Parker Jotter. Haven't seen that particular variation before. Was that a Limited Edition?


It's not a limited edition. It's a $20 Parker Jotter, got it at office max for $20~.

Manufacturer number: 1774691


----------



## Monocrom

AsAnAtheist said:


> It's not a limited edition. It's a $20 Parker Jotter, got it at office max for $20~.
> 
> Manufacturer number: 1774691


Thanks for the info.

I appreciate it.

Will check out Office Max. |>


----------



## Bdaly

Pen & Watch combo.


----------



## Atoning Unifex

Bdaly said:


> Pen & Watch combo.
> 
> View attachment 853822
> 
> 
> 
> Is that from Silver Lakes Woodworks Pens?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bdaly

QUOTE]
Is that from Silver Lakes Woodworks Pens?[/QUOTE]

No it is from impeccablepen.com.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Here is todays rotation, a dive watch, 3 vintage pens and one modern pen:









Watch : Seiko Orange Monster
Pens (From Top to bottom):
Early 60's Montblanc 34 with OB nib, limited edition Rohrer & Klingner Blau Schwarz ink
Modern Sailor 1911m with F nib, Diamine Vermilion ink
1946 Parker Vacumatic with F nib, De Atramentis Sapphire ink
Early 50's Montblanc 234 1/2G with very flexible M nib, Pelikan Edelstein Topaz ink


----------



## drkeng

for Halloween
Laban pen, Talbott tie


----------



## dowsing

Could you please tell me more about this one?


Bdaly said:


> Pen & Watch combo.
> 
> View attachment 853822
> View attachment 853833


----------



## Uwe W.

dowsing said:


> Could you please tell me more about this one?


It's from impeccablepen.com, a one-off I would assume given other offerings on the website. I'm impressed with how reasonably priced they are, but would like to know more about how well they write.


----------



## dowsing

Thanks for that, I shall check them out.



Uwe W. said:


> It's from impeccablepen.com, a one-off I would assume given other offerings on the website. I'm impressed with how reasonably priced they are, but would like to know more about how well they write.


----------



## dowsing

Not cheap, but a hell of a lot work goes into it and it is silver. They have some great looking pens.



dowsing said:


> Thanks for that, I shall check them out.


----------



## dowsing

New TWSBI Mini Classic and a modded Zeno Explorer.


----------



## HENRYRODDA

Heres my Tag with my Cross, had the Tag from new since 2004, pen is probably at least 15 years old I would think, writes lovely!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kittysafe

I love that TWSBI Mini Classic.


----------



## Kittysafe

Left to Right:

Fisher Space Pen
Omega SMP 300M
St Dupont Limited 584/888 Neptune Lighter


----------



## Watchdog

Cool thread! Request for a Omega Speedmaster (cal. 321 preferable) and Fisher Space Pen combo shot.


----------



## Bsmith891

My essentials for today:


----------



## wspohn

Aw crap - those steel theme photos look really good! I'm going to have to take a titanium theme pic. Until I find time to do that, here are the players - a Visconti Filigreed Skeleton (titanium over sterling silver) and a 2296.80 rose gold and titanium (with tantalum accents) Seamaster c. 1999.


----------



## Pachoe

Gauge and a Legrand! Two big guys


----------



## Occipital Lobe

PAM111 + Visconti Rembrandt


----------



## czcivic

Here is my usual daily combo.

Rick Hinderer Extreme Duty Copper
Seiko 809


----------



## amphibic

my Cross pencil from 90's
my Raketa Big Zero from 80's


----------



## amphibic

sheaffer fountain pen from 70's
vostok amphibian tonneau case from 70's


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Orient "Hellenic"
Early '60's Montblanc Meisterstuck 14 with M nib, inked with limited edition J. Herbin 1670 Ocean Blue ink.


----------



## rics21

Breitling SOH 46 & Cross Tech4 Lustrous Chrome. 

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grinnie

I can now finally post in here.


----------



## Sc00ter

There are some very nice pictures here. Some people have taste .


----------



## Kittysafe

My Grandfather's 1940's Longines and my Great Grandfather's Shaeffer's snorkel fountain pen, both restored and in wonderful working condition.
I did replace the gold Speidel band, due to nickel sensitivity to the workings on the back of the band.


----------



## dvsrtns

The post by *Lil' Foo* looked familiar and inspired me to photograph my own.

Both watch and pen were my trusted companions through university examinations.








Another watch and some more desk items/gadgets.


----------



## Occipital Lobe

PO and Sheaffer Legacy Heritage Palladium


----------



## JermyJermJerm

here's mine, a Hamilton Khaki Pilot 46mm with a Cross pen


Timepieces and writing instruments, this be important things. by jermy~shayang, on Flickr


----------



## Ed Breaux

Zeno 1016 Explorer Homage and Parker 50th Anniversary Sterling Sliver Jotter


----------



## mdatta

Here are my favorite combos:









Zenith De Luca and Visconti Rembrandt









Omega Speedmaster Auto Day Date and Visconti Van Gough
Perfect for jeans or hospital scrubs









Zenith Captain Chronograph and Visconti Michelangelo


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## bogus83

My very first fountain pen, LAMY Safari. It kind of hurt my brain that a black pen came loaded with blue ink, until I realized it was a perfect match for my black watch with blue accents. (It's getting black ink when the blue runs out though.)


----------



## FlexGunship

My first watch purchase... long time pen snob. This is my new Seiko Solar next to my Lamy Logo with extra fine tip. I use the pen exclusively in my engineering notebooks for calculations and note taking.


----------



## Nicholas Moore

Both new in the last two weeks.

Seiko Orange Monster and 5280 Summit Zig Zag in sterling silver.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I _just_ got this pen and I adore it!!! I've ordered 2 inks to use in it (Diamine "Ancient Copper" and "Damson"), but am just using the cartridge it came with for now.  I got the 1.1mm italic nib and am still trying to get the hang of it...


----------



## Monocrom

Those Lamy pens are a very good bargain.

Personally, I prefer the _really _XL versions. ;-)


----------



## bogus83

Imagine what it'd cost to fill that 10-gallon converter!


----------



## Monocrom

Quink would be cheap. But far from quality. I prefer Waterman F.P. ink. But I know others love Noodlers.

Unfortunately, you can't buy ink by the barrel-full.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Monocrom said:


> Quink would be cheap. But far from quality. I prefer Waterman F.P. ink. But I know others love Noodlers.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't buy ink by the barrel-full.


I'm bad enough buying new bottles of interesting inks and colours all the time, that would be just asking for trouble!


----------



## bogus83

10 gallons of Quink would cost $6400! But I guess you'd be set for life.

Speaking of LAMYs...


----------



## Monocrom

bogus83 said:


> 10 gallons of Quink would cost $6400! But I guess you'd be set for life.


Ouch! And Quink isn't even the good stuff. I'd rather just research ink formulas online, and make my own ink if it came down to that. Though I'll stick with Waterman bottled ink for now.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

It's been a while since I put a picture up here, so here's today's combo:

Silver Dial Hamilton Pan Europ

Parker Vacumatic (1947)


----------



## tomar

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*

View attachment 695487


Perrelet Regulator Retrograde with Montegrappa NeroUno Rollerball
View attachment 695488


Perrelet Turbine XXL with Montblanc Starwalker Midnight Black Rollerball


----------



## Dangeruss3

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*

^^^^^

Those are mine from last year.



Dangeruss3 said:


> Perrelet Turbine XXL with Montblanc Starwalker Midnight Black Rollerball
> 
> Perrelet Regulator Retrograde with Montegrappa NeroUno Rollerball


----------



## Dangeruss3

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*

Omega PO 9300 and Visconti **** Sapien bronze rollerball


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*



Dangeruss3 said:


> Omega PO 9300 and Visconti **** Sapien bronze rollerball
> 
> View attachment 960701


How do you like the pen, I read this poor review on Amazon...

"This is a beautiful pen until you have to change the rollerball. The tip was cross threaded with adhesive holding it in place. The end cap on the pen came loose due to the action of placing the cap of the pen on the back in order to write. The same action caused wear on the closing mechanism and the cap now requires very little pressure to lift, turn, and come loose thus ruining two shirts. Stay away, stay away, stay away. I expected much more. Visconti is either wholly overrated or this is a knockoff."


----------



## Dangeruss3

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*



Kittysafe said:


> How do you like the pen, I read this poor review on Amazon...
> 
> "This is a beautiful pen until you have to change the rollerball. The tip was cross threaded with adhesive holding it in place. The end cap on the pen came loose due to the action of placing the cap of the pen on the back in order to write. The same action caused wear on the closing mechanism and the cap now requires very little pressure to lift, turn, and come loose thus ruining two shirts. Stay away, stay away, stay away. I expected much more. Visconti is either wholly overrated or this is a knockoff."


I am by no means a pen expert, but it sounds like he received a knockoff. The tip isn't even removable...you twist off the bottom to change the rollerball cartridge.

I think what I like best is the feel. It's made from lava rock and resin, and is always cool to the touch. I'm really enjoying it, and is my go to pen now.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*



Dangeruss3 said:


> I am by no means a pen expert, but it sounds like he received a knockoff. The tip isn't even removable...you twist off the bottom to change the rollerball cartridge.
> 
> I think what I like best is the feel. It's made from lava rock and resin, and is always cool to the touch. I'm really enjoying it, and is my go to pen now.


Right on, thank you.


----------



## Pepsi1

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*

Black combo


----------



## HaydenM

*Re: Perrelet's with Pens*

My trust old G-shock and a sheaffer's pen


----------



## arkane

Watchdog said:


> Cool thread! Request for a Omega Speedmaster (cal. 321 preferable) and Fisher Space Pen combo shot.


You got it!


----------



## P1B1

Wearing my first "real" watch and using my first "real" pen today. Orient Blue Mako and Lamy Safari.








Sorry for the cell phone quality pic.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I got a new Lamy! An AL-Star in Black Purple or something like that... Fine nib, Diamine Damson ink (greyish purple). Omega Seamaster 300m midsize. Boring work notes.


----------



## Uwe W.

arkane said:


> You got it!
> 
> View attachment 964259


Finally, a combo that makes sense. There are lots of nice watches and pens in this thread, but very few that make a sympatico presentation. I haven't posted a photo yet because quite honestly I haven't been able to match a pen with a watch to create an ideal combo. That means I have to either buy more pens, or watches, or both, until I come up with one...


----------



## hidden by leaves

Watchdog said:


> Cool thread! Request for a Omega Speedmaster (cal. 321 preferable) and Fisher Space Pen combo shot.


How about a Fisher and two Speedmasters? :thumbup:









PS I think I recall posting in this thread long ago, but since the space angle came up I thought to rejoin...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MuZI

Bexley Americana w/ IWC MARK XVI


----------



## Citizaner

Orient and Pelikano.

View attachment 978369


----------



## Dangeruss3

Omega PO 9300 & Montegrappa Nero Uno

View attachment 978492


----------



## svorkoetter

Strela _Cosmos_ Chronograph (P3133 movement) and Pelikan M640 _Polar Lights_ (18K fine nib)

View attachment 979840


Sorry about the poor photo. Just shot it freehand with my point-and-shoot pocket camera on my desk at work. Photoshopped just to remove dust specks and get the white balance right.


----------



## mdatta

svorkoetter said:


> Strela _Cosmos_ Chronograph (P3133 movement) and Pelikan M640 _Polar Lights_ (18K fine nib)
> 
> View attachment 979840
> 
> 
> Sorry about the poor photo. Just shot it freehand with my point-and-shoot pocket camera on my desk at work. Photoshopped just to remove dust specks and get the white balance right.


Love the combination! Seems like even the highlights on the pen pick up the lume on the chronograph. Great pairing! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## svorkoetter

mdatta said:


> Love the combination! Seems like even the highlights on the pen pick up the lume on the chronograph. Great pairing! Thanks for sharing the pic!


I never noticed that, but you're right. The pen goes from a very dark green just behind the threads to almost white just before the piston knob (which is covered by the cap in this photo). The green just before it turns white is very much like the colour of the lume when viewed in the light. The silver lines inlaid in the pen (platinum dust) also appear somewhat luminescent when viewed in the light (but they don't glow in the dark of course).

Here's another photo I took at the same time, but hadn't posted because it was kind of blurry. However, it shows the colours of the pen (and the lume) very well:

View attachment 981686


PS. I wonder how the pen would look with a black-dialed Strela? That would be an even better pairing I think.


----------



## zhan

00Photo said:


>


love the captioning


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## amine

My modest contribution to this thread:


----------



## mdatta

Really nice watches/pens, also great photography. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VenatorWatch

I keep my writing utensils disposable... 
View attachment 1001028


----------



## watchngars

Pen's (that I made), watches and cigars:


----------



## wysanz

The 1973 Seiko 6138-0030 "Champagne" and my personalized pen/pencil combo with the clip in the shape of snake (I was born in the year of snake!).Cheeers!


----------



## f.alghosn

View attachment 1004436


----------



## zhan

amine said:


> My modest contribution to this thread:


F.....................


----------



## Uwe W.

zhan said:


> F.....................


_Please_ learn how to remove images when you quote a post...


----------



## drkeng

Curtis pen from Austrailia. Inlay on top similar to MB

















Aurora Nettuno


----------



## Kittysafe

drkeng said:


> Curtis pen from Austrailia. Inlay on top similar to MB


Wow, I love that Curtis pen! Wonderful galaxy feel with great cerulean blues and gossamer, comet tail aesthetic. I want one


----------



## Max Dog

Wenger-Milo mechanical pocket watch and Parker Sonnet Flighter
View attachment 1011429


Wenger-Milo mechanical pocket watch and 1950-53 Parker 51 Demi Special
View attachment 1011430


----------



## WFwatchguy

My Tag and Montblanc purchased from the same AD.
View attachment 1012054


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakesaunders27

this is probably the cheapest combo on the thread! My Tag Heuer Fromula 1 with My Parker Ballpoint, would love a nice pen!


----------



## svorkoetter

I think this is cheaper ... Timex Expedition and Pilot Uniball:









Jake, if you want a nice pen that's not too expensive, try a Lamy Safari. They're generally under $40 but are as good writing a fountain pen as any.


----------



## bogus83

+1 for the Safari. (See also: https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/pen-watch-combo-thread-442601-3.html#post5925704 and https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/pen-watch-combo-thread-442601-3.html#post5901290)

It looks like they've gone up in price a bit recently at the major online retailers, but you can still find most colors on ebay for $20-30. I have a Vista (clear Safari) with Noodler's 54th ink (blue/gray) at work, and aside from some excessive nib creep it's fantastic. That's more a property of the ink though, since it's lubricated.


----------



## jakesaunders27

ok thank you, i will have a look at that one


----------



## jtaa05

PamPen


----------



## tomwid

Both tough as nails. Now I just need to get a watch that matches my Pelikan Souverän M1000...


----------



## Uwe W.

tomwid said:


> Both tough as nails.


Which model ECO-Drive is that? I like!


----------



## tomwid

Uwe W. said:


> Which model ECO-Drive is that? I like!


That's the first promaster tough watch also called the "Ray Mears" watch.


----------



## tomwid

New and old:



The pocket watch is new and the Pelikan pen is ~60 years old.


----------



## JonathanFR

My blue and grey combo -

Seiko 5 "Milgauss mod" and a Faber Castell roller


----------



## tomwid

Nice strap


----------



## drkeng

IWC Blue Laureus Inge
Aurora Nettuno pen
(again--same combo last month, different tie, though)


----------



## wysanz

The 1972 Seiko 7016-5000 Flyback Chronograph and the Sheaffer PFMs.








Pens and watches are two of my trusty companions when sketching in the fields.


----------



## tomwid

Tintin Swatch from 2004 and with a Faber-Castell perfect pencil, exactly what Tintin would use.
And btw if your first contact with the famous belgian journalist is through the recent movie you really have missed the best.


----------



## wysanz

Watch: Seiko Alpinist. Pen: 1936 Swan Mabie Todd with visible barrel section.


----------



## Metlin

What's the pen? Looks like a variation of the Agatha Christie.



wysanz said:


> View attachment 1067095


----------



## wysanz

Metlin said:


> What's the pen? Looks like a variation of the Agatha Christie.


Vintage Twinpoints pen/pencil combo, I customized the clip into the shape of a snake because I am born in the year of snake, and this pen is specially for me:-d.


----------



## amine




----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Amine that is amazing! (and the watches are nice too!)


----------



## svorkoetter

Sekonda (by Poljot) alarm watch just before beginning a complete overhaul, along with a semi-franken Lamy 25P fountain pen (http://www.stefanv.com/pens/the-making-of-a-frankenpen.html).


----------



## wysanz

Lamy 2000s and the Seiko Spirit.


----------



## sidestreaker

Nice thread,

I think I'll play as well

my MB 149 with Portofino 8-days on my moleskine x-large notebook.


----------



## Snoweagle

My brand new TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300m Calibre 5 Auto and Mont Blanc Meisterstück LeGrand Ballpoint.


----------



## wysanz

Watch: Roamer Rockshell Mark l. 
Pen: 1972 Parker 75 Sterling Silver, Flat tassie, Nib #66 14K Medium.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Nice 75! I have one as well, originally with a fine point. That point always gave me issues, so I purchased a second nib, an oblique I believe, and just love it. Nib replacement on the 75 is quite simple, but not warranted if you like the one you have!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## wysanz

D N Ravenna said:


> Nice 75! I have one as well, originally with a fine point. That point always gave me issues, so I purchased a second nib, an oblique I believe, and just love it. Nib replacement on the 75 is quite simple, but not warranted if you like the one you have!


I was thinking recently to have a broad nib as a second nib but it's not easy to find one that comes with a section. And it would be nice to see a pic of yours too. Good Day.


----------



## wysanz

Vintage Elgin and The Mont Blanc FP. The 146 was a gift from my wife as a BP many years ago.


----------



## Retrograde




----------



## Metlin

That's some great photography (not to mention, delightful pen and watch!).



wysanz said:


> Vintage Elgin and The Mont Blanc FP. The 146 was a gift from my wife as a BP many years ago.


----------



## wysanz

Metlin said:


> That's some great photography (not to mention, delightful pen and watch!).


Many Thanks for your kind words, mate.


----------



## amine




----------



## Doodi1

Very impressive!


----------



## amine




----------



## argilag

Parker Duofold, Oris Artelier.


----------



## argilag

Tc2. Pilot 74, Sailor PG.


----------



## Snoweagle

argilag said:


> Parker Duofold, Oris Artelier.


Love the 'cracks' effect on the Parker!


----------



## argilag

Pelikan 400, Le Grand.


----------



## argilag

Sailor 1911, Okeah.


----------



## sidestreaker

IWC vintage portofino and MB Thomas Mann Writers Edition


----------



## svorkoetter

Sekonda-branded Poljot alarm watch on modified "Bond" NATO, with Pelikan _Polar Lights_ pen:


----------



## argilag

Sailor PG Imperial Matte, Crepas Tektite.


----------



## Kittysafe

Omega SMP 300
TWSBI Diamond 540


----------



## argilag

Pelikan 215, Laco.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Omega Seamaster Pro 300m and TWSBI Diamond 580


----------



## svorkoetter

Sekonda alarm (Poljot 2612.1 movement) and Pelikan M205 in transparent blue:









1/2 second exposure at ISO 50 with a Casio EX-Z200 point-and-shoot pocket camera on a pocket-sized tripod.


----------



## argilag

Parker Duofold, El Buzo.


----------



## Kittysafe

What better way to showcase my great grandfathers fountain pen and my grandfathers watch?

1965 Shaeffer's Snorkel Fountain
1938 Longines Manual


----------



## Preston

Great pic Dude, I too am a cat nut, have 3 myself! 

Peace,
Preston



Kittysafe said:


> What better way to showcase my great grandfathers fountain pen and my grandfathers watch?
> 
> 1965 Shaeffer's Snorkel Fountain
> 1938 Longines Manual
> 
> View attachment 1113681


----------



## D N Ravenna

LOL! I found my Montblanc on the floor this morning where my youngest cat left it. I have yet to find which wall he doodled on!!! Dan


----------



## argilag

Sailor PG Sapporo, Crepas Le Grand.


----------



## argilag

Parker Sonnet y Tc1.


----------



## svorkoetter

Here is "Vlad", the travelling Vostok, with my 1960-ish Pelikan 140 fountain pen. The page in the background is where I've been keeping track of my watches' rates until I get the timing nailed down.










The paper is in an A4 sized Clairefontaine notebook, and the ink is Rohrer & Klingner "Salix", a nice iron gall ink that goes down as a fairly bright blue, and then turns into the nicest blue-black I've ever used.


----------



## argilag

Lamy 2000, LD.


----------



## Kittysafe

1946 Parker Vacumatic
Wenger 74715
Bosca ID / Money Clip Wallet
Neptune: Alien cat trying to sleep


----------



## argilag

Kaweco Sport Carbon, El Buzo.


----------



## Kittysafe

My grandfather's watch
My great grandfather's fountain pen


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Kittysafe said:


> My grandfather's watch
> My great grandfather's fountain pen
> 
> View attachment 1135736


Those are some beautiful heirlooms!


----------



## Kittysafe

Thank you! I am so thankful to have them though I wish I had more time with my grandfather and ggf.


----------



## thm655321

A few watches on my Wolf winder (IWC Portuguese 7-Day, Heuer Monaco CS2111, Marathon Jumbo Day Date), and a few Lamys (2000 FP, Al Star Matte Black Special Edition FP, Scribble ballpoint and mechanical pencil).


----------



## collectingfool

Here's a Breitling Crosswind Windrider and a Cartier Diablo chosen because of the blue face and the blue stone.


----------



## collectingfool

An Omega Geneve and a MontBlanc Fountain Pen from about the same time period.


----------



## wysanz

Oris Wristalarm ( Stainless Steel with 18 Carat gold top ring) and the Sheaffer's Snorkel with the Palladium Silver nib.


----------



## argilag

Pelikan 215, Crepas Cayman.


----------



## Kittysafe

All I need to do my drawings...

Omega SMP 300M
Ye olde small diameter graphite rod wrapped in compressed tree corpse, and I'll get right on it.
ST Dupont Defi Fountain Pen with Noodler X-Feather ink
and an eewaysooor


----------



## wysanz

Seiko 7016 Fly Back Chronograph and the Parker 50 Falcon.


----------



## argilag

Sheaffer Le Bordeaux, Seagull 1963.


----------



## Kittysafe

argilag said:


> Sheaffer Le Bordeaux, Seagull 1963.


Beautiful.


----------



## wysanz

Northfield alarm watch from France and the Parker Vacumatic, It's a 1941 Speedline filler.


----------



## Kittysafe

Omega SMP 300M
1946 Parker Vacumatic


----------



## wysanz

MOORE 94A Brown Grey Striped Marble 1940s and the Citizen "Open Heart" Automatic .*






*

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Kittysafe

wysanz said:


> MOORE 94A Brown Grey Striped Marble 1940s and the Citizen "Open Heart" Automatic .
> 
> Thanks for viewing!


What camera do you use to take your pictures?


----------



## wysanz

Kittysafe said:


> What camera do you use to take your pictures?


I am using Android mobil phone. FREEDOM ( no camera needed to carry) is the reason I like about it, because most of the time those pics I took it's only for my own records/references despite the quality of the pics sometimes may not so satisfactory.


----------



## Kittysafe

Okay, playing around with my camera and Photoshop...

ST Dupont Defi Fountain Pen
Omega SMP 300M


----------



## wysanz

Old pics of two of my favorite things, Seiko 6138-0030 Chronograph and Pen/Pencil combo with snake-shape pen clip.


----------



## Mrwozza70

One of my Seiko mods with Maxmadco for company...


----------



## Blak Smyth

Laco Bonn & Maxmadco SS Bolt Pen


----------



## fluppyboy

I don't think I posted this one yet. A Conway Stewart/Elgin vintage combo:


----------



## Kittysafe

fluppyboy said:


> I don't think I posted this one yet. A Conway Stewart/Elgin vintage combo:


Very nice. I love that blue, and the pocket watch is gorgeous.


----------



## fluppyboy

Kittysafe said:


> Very nice. I love that blue, and the pocket watch is gorgeous.


Thanks! Both still work.


----------



## gollum

Omega Speedy Mark IV & MB Solitaire Ballpoint


----------



## krayzie

Grand Seiko Automatic & Pilot Myu M90 Fountain.


----------



## argilag

Parker Sonnet Matte, Pan-Europ.


----------



## joxxer

cartier roadster fp / cartier diabolo chev rb / rolex gmt master


----------



## Dangeruss3

Breitling Navitimer 01 LE and a Montegrappa NeroUno Rollerball


----------



## argilag

Sheaffer Legacy, Pilot Custom 74, Le Grand.


----------



## argilag

Sailor Sapporo, Parker Duofold, Odisea.


----------



## argilag

MB 146, Sub, Sailor KOP.


----------



## oke

'Kay, don't laugh (too much) - my lowly pen and watch combo:





b-)


----------



## elyk nordneg

Here is a picture of a Nakaya of mine with the 976.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## D N Ravenna

Nice looking Nakaya. Reminds me a little of my Platinum with the built up Maki-e. I do like the strap on your 976. I have the Reverso GMT with the beads of rice bracelet. Have yet to find a strap that will do it justice.

;-)

Dan


----------



## WatchILuv

My humble collection...


----------



## argilag

Waterman Hemisphere Mate, Sailor 1911, Pleamar.


----------



## AcMann

Here is my Humble Engineer's Pen & Watch combo:
WATERMAN CARENE Fountain Pen
ELGIN Sportsman World-Time Analog/Digital Watch

View attachment 1224724


----------



## rics21

My 1st real pen


----------



## gigel113

I enjoy looking at this thread over and over again as I've seen some great combinations. Please find below my modest contribution:


----------



## Mark Carson

Watch and Pen and Watch/Jewelry Box bundle from Individual Design (which is me BTW). The pen and the box are made from Hawaiian Koa Wood. The watch is a Ka La reference 1022 (designed and assembled in the U.S. and uses an ETA 2824-2 movement).


----------



## chwang86

German duo:

Damasko DA36 w/ Di-Modell Chronissimo

Rotring 600 RB (first generation)


----------



## tfinnan

Bronze/bronze combo...








Bronze Halios Tropik B and Visconti **** Sapiens rollerball (Bronze Age).

-T


----------



## gigel113

Even thou I've decided to let this watch go, it doesn't mean I can't enjoy it until it finds a new owner


----------



## Undercover911

wysanz said:


> Seiko 7016 Fly Back Chronograph and the Parker 50 Falcon.
> View attachment 1146669


I like this composition. The retro look of the Seiko fits perfectly with the simplistic yet classic lines of the pen and the miniature plane.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed Breaux




----------



## Ed Breaux




----------



## MHe225

Just posted a watch & pen combo in another thread.

RonB


----------



## Therightadvisor

EDITED- Picture was removed


----------



## Monocrom

Therightadvisor said:


> Which Montblanc model is that? I am an avid Montblanc collector and I have never seen that pattern. It almost looks like a stainless steel solitaire, but with a mesh overlay.
> 
> EDIT-The point looks very different from every other Montblanc I have owned. I'm inclined to think it's a fake/replica, but I hope you can prove that incorrect.
> 
> EDIT2- At this point, I'm 95% sure it's a fake. I hope you knew this. It's a good fake, but it's not designed like any other 164 Solitaire I have ever seen.


I think you quoted the wrong post. There's six posts in that topic, and not one pic. of _any _Montblanc.

That's a Waterman pen next to that IWC. You can even see part of the Waterman brand name written across the nib.


----------



## Therightadvisor

Monocrom said:


> I think you quoted the wrong post. There's six posts in that topic, and not one pic. of _any _Montblanc.
> 
> That's a Waterman pen next to that IWC. You can even see part of the Waterman brand name written across the nib.


I did not quote the wrong post. At the time there was a picture in that post.

MHe225 and I have since spoken privately, and the picture was removed


----------



## fluppyboy

Therightadvisor said:


> I did not quote the wrong post. At the time there was a picture in that post.


Yep, there was. I saw it. And I have a fairly good idea why the post was removed.


----------



## MHe225

fluppyboy said:


> Yep, there was. I saw it. And I have a fairly good idea why the post was removed.


The reason for editing (i.c. removing picture) is actually spelled out loud & clear ;-)

Since I personally spent no money on "that pen" I will enjoy it no less. 
But will not tell my friend who gifted me the pen and will not show it here (or elsewhere) anymore.

Mike was a gentleman in pointing out the issue / concern and educating me |>

RonB

PS - you can ask me about the book that I used in the picture :-d


----------



## fluppyboy

MHe225 said:


> The reason for editing (i.c. removing picture) is actually spelled out loud & clear ;-)
> 
> Since I personally spent no money on "that pen" I will enjoy it no less.
> But will not tell my friend who gifted me the pen and will not show it here (or elsewhere) anymore.
> 
> Mike was a gentleman in pointing out the issue / concern and educating me |>
> 
> RonB
> 
> PS - you can ask me about the book that I used in the picture :-d


Oh, I wasn't having a go at you, Ron (and I'm sorry if it came across that way)! I was just letting Mike know that he was okay and that he wasn't seeing things...


----------



## Shane94116

jporos said:


> View attachment 387920
> 
> 
> Lamy Studio and Ventura V-matic Master. Both designed by Hannes Wettstein


wow, that's a really awesome combo... Makes me wonder what kind of car would complement those lines!


----------



## bogus83

I think an Audi S5 would do nicely.


----------



## twostirish222

Ok I will play!!


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D N Ravenna

Nice! What is the pen?


----------



## Veritas99

Zenith A3818 and my new Delta Dolce Vita Sole...


----------



## makusf

Here is an EDC pen-pencil-watch combo I constantly keep on me. The watch is a DIY project using an ETA 2824-2 gold-plated movement, with case, band and hands compiled from various sources. The pen is a modified Zebra F-701 and the pencil is an E+M aluminum lead holder. There are two Zebras and the E+M held in a Quiver pen holder attached to a Moleskin drawing journal. The Quiver is a wonderful holder for pens and mechanical pencils, creating an elegant package for lugging around a notebook and multiple pens. Very fun thread!


----------



## nick_sixx

Not the most creative shot, but I needed a quick break from studying. The pen is a Waterman Hemisphere Fountain. A birthday gift from my beautiful girlfriend and my first real pen.

Another one from a while ago









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

ST Dupont Defi Carbon Fiber and Resin variations
Omega SMP 300M - 8500


----------



## EDNX

1950's Pelikan 400 and Hanhart 417ES "Steve McQueen"


----------



## trode

I have a good friend who is a very accomplished pen maker, the pen in my photo was hand made by him

When I bought the Omega I asked him to make a pen for me to match...


----------



## Monocrom

Nice pics.

Though WUS is a bit different from other Family Friendly forums in that pics. of weapons are not allowed. (Even something as ubiquitous as a Swiss Army Knife counts as a weapon.) You can discuss knives and handguns, and all the rest. Just no pics. unless it's of a documentary nature. For example, a pic. of a watch from WWII with other pieces of military WWII gear included as well. (Though it's best to PM a moderator to make sure if such a pic. meets the documentary requirement.) 

Like I said, good-looking pic., but you might want to edit your post before a moderator does it for you.


----------



## trode

Monocrom said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Though WUS is a bit different from other Family Friendly forums in that pics. of weapons are not allowed. (Even something as ubiquitous as a Swiss Army Knife counts as a weapon.) You can discuss knives and handguns, and all the rest. Just no pics. unless it's of a documentary nature. For example, a pic. of a watch from WWII with other pieces of military WWII gear included as well. (Though it's best to PM a moderator to make sure if such a pic. meets the documentary requirement.)
> 
> Like I said, good-looking pic., but you might want to edit your post before a moderator does it for you.


Thank you Monocrom, I'll edit the post. No excuse for myself but I was unaware.


----------



## Monocrom

No worries. It's a common mistake. As a member of numerous different Family Friendly forums, WUS is the only one with that rule.

Welcome aboard. There are some great members on WUS that make this place truly enjoyable to visit.


----------



## Uwe W.

EDNX said:


> 1950's Pelikan 400 and Hanhart 417ES "Steve McQueen"


Possibly one of my favorite combinations in this thread, but what on earth does a Hanhart have to do with Steve McQueen? Your Hanhart appears to be a vintage model, and that crown doesn't look original. What's the story behind it?


----------



## EDNX

The King of Cool wearing his Hanhart 417ES. The plated crown is original;-)










Picture found in Internet

A good Article about it and other pictures: The Story Of The Hanhart 417 Chronograph: Steve McQueen's Other, Other Watch

... and here: http://heuerville.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/hanhart-417es-flyback-flieger-mcqueen/


----------



## bassplayrr

Sadly, I don't own one (yet, muahahaha), so I have no additional photos. There's still a page up on the MB site, however, which looks to have several additional photos.

Montblanc - Luxury Watches, Writing Instruments, Jewelry & Leather


----------



## D N Ravenna

Yes, I know I am going off-thread here, but I have the perhaps current version of that Hanhart. I really enjoy it. Here is a pic of it:









And thank you very much for editing your post. I was traveling and could not view it on the devices I had.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Uwe W.

So that model was never actually called a "Steve McQueen", which is what had me confused about your post. It would be the equivalent of calling my Laco 55 mm B-Uhr the "Arnold Schwartzenegger" just because he wears one. ;-)

As for the crown, I'm still not convinced that it's original - I've never seen a crown like that on a Hanhart, not on contemporary or vintage models - and it certainly doesn't match the one used on the Hanhart you linked to.

Anyway, here's a quick and dirty of my Hanhart:


----------



## stevomcgee

My hard working combo:

Archimede Pilot Chrono
Madmaxco Bolt Action SS Pen


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Veritas99

Omega PO XL and new Delta Dolce Argento with EF nib from Chatterley.


----------



## jar

A 1943 Lord Elgin with a same era Montblanc 234½.









​


----------



## elyk nordneg

jar said:


> A 1943 Lord Elgin with a same era Montblanc 234½.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Are you the same Jar from FPN? If so I remember conversing with you for some reason .

JLC Grande Reverso 976 + a fancy pants Nakaya.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

I have to give you a "Like" just for not posting the ignorant term "conversating" that so many others do when trying to sound intelligent.

But your pics. deserve a "Like" as well.


----------



## jar

'fraid so. 'tis the same old jar.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## jar

A 1941 Parker "51" and a 1942 Elgin.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

In between pens, and watches, and photography and microscopy and denim jeans, I might have spread myself a little too thin.


----------



## Luis_Leite

Here is my V8 and my rather simples but trust worthy parker


----------



## jar

Lord Elgin and Parker Vaccumatic:


----------



## georges zaslavsky

sheaffer crest valiant + handwound jlc


----------



## jar

Following along with Georges theme...A Sheaffer Triumph Sentinel Deluxe with a 1947 Lord Elgin.


----------



## gigel113

Omega SMP 300 (ref 2254) and Montblanc William Faulkner WE


----------



## drkeng

quick & dirty
new Montblanc Timewalker UTC & Unicef RB w/ platinum trim-note small blue sapphire


----------



## gigel113

Same pen, different watch:


----------



## jamesy1969

I'm new here (and if you checked my coat, I'd be thrown out).

I used to own a Louis Cartier (silver barrel, gold nib, as I don't like the scratchiness of a silver nib but don't like the aesthetics of gold: it was a factory special order) fountain pen and a few nice watches (Tag, Omega, Breitling), but now my best picture would be a Seiko '007 with a Porsche Design pencil, or an Orient '2700 with a Kaweco Sport. Ho-hum.

I'm still putting those pics up, but in the meantime I'm feeling good (and _just_ a little jealous) for the guys who bought the good stuff when I was broke...

















Life goes on. These do the same things the expensive stuff did, and I'm happier.


----------



## micahpop

Marathon SAR and maxmadco bolt action stainless steel. Utilitarian (in the best sense) would be a good word to describe both.


----------



## scamp007

Hi,

I tend to spend my time over on the Omega forum but thought I'd share this pic I posted in the regular wruw Friday thread.

Cal.2500 Aqua Terra and my MB Meisterstuck Classique.

Cheers!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flyinghell34

Pretty cliche I know but what the heck. 1968 Speedmaster and Fisher space pen.


----------



## gigel113

Let's try this mix and see how it goes: Hamilton Valiant and Shaeffer Prelude:


----------



## drkeng

in honor of Syracuse beating Duke in men's basketball, some orange for today


----------



## Veritas99

Mix of old and new...a carbon fiber Tombow Zoom 101 and a 1970s Zenith.


----------



## Veritas99

Orange today...


----------



## drkeng

Montblanc combo. Used the blue pen (bp) today, but maybe next time the metal one (fine liner)


----------



## BillSXT2002

Lamy Studio and a Seiko SKX009


----------



## JPfeuffer




----------



## GirchyGirchy

Here are a couple I took quite a few years ago. The watch is a cheapie Timex ($10 from Big Lots probably a dozen years ago), pen is a Bexley BX701 which I've since sold. Pictures were taken with my Nikon FM2n.


Bexley-BX701-2 2 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


Bexley-BX701-1 2 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## Seele

Indian black-and-chrome combination: HMT Pilot and Serwex MB.


----------



## Seele

A bit of Shanghai steel here: a very basic Shanghai SS7 and a Hero 100 flighter.


----------



## trialsn

I guess I'll contribute. Stipula Model T with titanium T-Flex nib, Lamy 2000 with OB nib and Breitling SO2 42mm.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seele

mitchigun said:


> Perfect combination of watch and pen, we never get the wonderful combination with reasonable price range, very beneficial deal.
> 
> Thanks
> Penparadise.co.uk


I sure am hoping to get hold of a Guangzhou watch by Dixmont, that'd go well partnering my Youth 405: now that would be a bit of southern pride.


----------



## JuJu.

IWC Ingenieur 3227 and Montblanc Marcel Proust fountain pen


----------



## Seele

Australian: touch of gold on silver. From Sydney, J Farren-Price watch, from Melbourne, Sheaffer slim Targa with gold nib.


----------



## hoppes-no9

BP FF and a Visconti ebonite and sterling silver LE.


----------



## Dankoh69

STOWA and TWSBI Micarta V2 inked with MB Special Edition Carlo Collodi ink..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Dankoh69 said:


> STOWA and TWSBI Micarta V2 inked with MB Special Edition Carlo Collodi ink..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome to WUS.

A nice clean dial with a nicely integrated date window. Which particular Stowa model is that?


----------



## Dankoh69

Thanks Monocrom.. That's a Flieger automatic with original Flieger brown strap. With TOP movement and Blue screws..


----------



## svorkoetter

A pair of 51s. Swatch Sistem 51 automatic from 2014, and a Parker 51 fountain pen from about 1952. Products of a very different era:


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Orhorolgy

Well I guess I'll play along! :-!

No high-end pens here, just plain writing instruments with a few of my timepieces from my humble watch collection. :-d 

Here is the first, others will follow......

This first watch and pen combo is a pen that was sent to me as a gift from one of the manufacture's of equipment (Rohde & Schwarz) that I use in my profession. I fell in love with it as soon as I open'ed it. The watch is a Junkers, my very first mechanical windup watch that I purchased years ago.


----------



## Orhorolgy

This next watch pen combo is a 'custom' made pen given to me as a gift. It's pictured with my classic Meistersinger watch that I am so in love.


----------



## Orhorolgy

This watch and pen combo is of a basic pen & pencil set from Cross that I use daily at work, along with a couple of 'tweakers'. As for the watch(es) well when I first saw an advertisement by Casio about the watch I like'd all the look and features that the watch had, even has an alarm. I like'd it so much that I purchased three of them! Of course, different bands and as you can see one out of the three has a different color face. Very cool watches, always get alot of compliments.


----------



## Orhorolgy

This watch and pen combo is just a plain pen that was given to me but the watch is a 'rare classic' from Steinhart. Its known as "EL CAPITAN" (The Captain) that I happen to come across a seller that was closing down his jewelery store for good and had it marked down so low I just couldn't pass it up. Why would I buy it? I think it looks so cool with it's classic 'ONION' crown! To me that is what gives the watch it's unique look. LOL, may be that is why it was sold at such a low price because of the crown, that's why it couldn't get sold?! Well that's understandable because I can see where it would not be for everyone-but yes for a select few, like myself!


----------



## Orhorolgy

O K, O K, promise, this will be my last pen and watch combo entry..LOL!

Anyway this combo set is of a watch that I 'won' (yes won!) in a contest through a watch magazine ( iW...Iternational Watch magazine...ever hear of it?). It is a magnificant WEMPE basic watch that now belongs to my daughter who just loves it. The watch was delivered to me from the WEMPE store in NY (which by the way is the only WEMPE store in the Western Hemisphere-North America). The Pen (it is a special type of pen) well again, it was a gift that was sent to me from another manufacturer (LeCroy) from equipment that I use in my profession.

"THATS ALL FOR NOW FELLOW WUS'ers!" :-!


----------



## cpayton

Seems GMT owners like the Mont Blanc... Here's mine.


----------



## Blacktocomm

Ticino and Faber Castell, oh, and Darth Vader.


----------



## RevsUT

My Seiko Monster and a carbon fiber bolt action pen I made. The pen was shortened to only accept Fisher refills. Wanted a good pen that was a bit shorter and would write in all conditions. One of my favorites.


----------



## TheMac

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military and a Benchmade tactical pen w/ fisher space pen cartridge.

Bonus pic with the Leatherman Squirt PS4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RevsUT

Just noticed the water spot on my Seiko. Oops.


----------



## micahpop




----------



## Seele

Finally friends: Russian and American gold: Poljot de luxe ultrathin "Vympel" and Parker 180 "Imperial" set.


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Helioshiye




----------



## Ceelo

The honest couple


----------



## gigel113

Some pics with my Omega Broad Arrow Replica '57 together with my Montblanc John Lennon:











Sorry, I couldn't decided on sharing a single photo


----------



## argilag

CTVS Beta & Sonnet

topatolk


----------



## Ceelo

Choices made for today


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag




----------



## Nokie

Very nice.


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## akshaydashrath

Bahaus inspired


----------



## MrCCartel




----------



## jar

A Christopher Ward London Battle of Britain and my 1943 Wahl/Eversharp 5th. Avenue vest size pen and pencil set.


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## dado86x

simple but functional...SMP-C and Lamy Al-Star Aluminum


----------



## longstride

Hehehaha.



Silvertouran said:


> Now. I don't want you all drooling over your keyboards with my Kenko calculator watch and Bic pen combo


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag




----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## D N Ravenna

I know I should recognize the pen on this one, but what is it?

Dan


----------



## argilag




----------



## argilag

D N Ravenna said:


> I know I should recognize the pen on this one, but what is it?
> 
> Dan


Eversharp Skyline


----------



## D N Ravenna

Eversharp! Recognized the cap but could not come up with the name.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## svorkoetter

Here's my Sturmanskie chronograph with Poljot 3133 movement, which I just finished servicing earlier this week, with my solid blue Pelikan M605. The ink is a 2:1 mixture of Pelikan Royal Blue and Private Reserve DC Supershow Blue, and the paper is a page in a Leuchtturm notebook.


----------



## D N Ravenna

I've got a 3133 in a style reminiscent of some of the early Fortis. Really hard to wind, but unique and it certainly cost me next to nothing. Always liked those Russian movements, especially the alarm one.

Thanks for posting!

Dan


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## svorkoetter

D N Ravenna said:


> I've got a 3133 in a style reminiscent of some of the early Fortis. Really hard to wind, but unique and it certainly cost me next to nothing. Always liked those Russian movements, especially the alarm one.


Yeah, the Russian movements are good bang for the buck. If it's hard to wind, it probably needs to be serviced.

I'm looking forward to a picture of your 3133 with your favourite pen.


----------



## Snoweagle

Dankoh69 said:


>


Very nice MB 1910 Heritage series. Personally saw one at a MB boutique and looks stunning! Beside it was the full titanium version but its price is like.....*gasp!*


----------



## Dankoh69

Snoweagle said:


> Very nice MB 1910 Heritage series. Personally saw one at a MB boutique and looks stunning! Beside it was the full titanium version but its price is like.....*gasp!*


Tks Snoweagle.. It is indeed a very well balanced pen.. Nice feel with the soft nib too.. I personally would not go for the titanium version cos it is too 'cold' looking and the feel is just not the same or that I would want from a MB or a fountain pen for that matter..


----------



## Snoweagle

Dankoh69 said:


> Tks Snoweagle.. It is indeed a very well balanced pen.. Nice feel with the soft nib too.. I personally would not go for the titanium version cos it is too 'cold' looking and the feel is just not the same or that I would want from a MB or a fountain pen for that matter..


Yes I suppose so and for S$17,070 it's really off the hook. For now I'll just stick to my Lamy 2000 FP and MB 161 ballpoint.


----------



## Veritas99

Zenith Class 4 with Delta Fusion Star Collection Italiana Brown.


----------



## Veritas99

Veritas99 said:


> Zenith Class 4 with Delta Fusion Star Collection Italiana Brown.


Helps if I attach the photo


----------



## stillarook




----------



## D N Ravenna

stillarook said:


>


Nice, but bring the pen out more so we can see it better!

;-)

Dan


----------



## stillarook




----------



## D N Ravenna

Now that is sweet.
thanks!
Dan


----------



## gyang333

L:R

StarWalker Midnight Black Fineliner
TimeWalker Dual Carbon Chronograph
Meisterstuck Travel Watch Pouch
Contemporary Collection Sterling Silver Woven Bracelet


----------



## drgoretex

Today's combo:










My ARA custom swiss-auto (2824-2) diver with my Pilot Desert Orange 18k Vanishing Point fountain pen.

Ken


----------



## drgoretex

Orient Aviator automatic with Pelikan M400 blue-stripe FP.










Ken


----------



## drgoretex

Today's pairing with my ARA diver (which is getting a lot of wrist time): Stipula Vedo Giorno LE fountain pen and my lifeblood Tim Horton's coffee.










Ken


----------



## timeguru32

1970s Vintage AP RO and Mont Blanc Pope Julius II, Limited Edition 4810.


----------



## svorkoetter

Poljot 3133 powered Strela chronograph on a home made strap, and Pelikan M605 with fine nib:


----------



## avt80




----------



## D N Ravenna

Nice pen! What is it?


----------



## fluppyboy

D N Ravenna said:


> Nice pen! What is it?


That, if I'm not mistaken, is a Waterman Carene. http://penclassics.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/IMG_00011.jpg


----------



## D N Ravenna

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## jar

D N Ravenna said:


> Nice pen! What is it?


Waterman Carène.


----------



## gigel113

Omega Speedy + Waterman Serenite


----------



## Humanloop




----------



## Humanloop




----------



## RaceWatchAddict

Wow what a cool thread Ill have to dedicate a half hour probably in here. Here are mine I thought looked nice together.


----------



## Lazycollegekid

Mako and a couple of Cross pens


----------



## argilag




----------



## Kittysafe




----------



## svorkoetter

My Black Lagoon (a home-made homage to the Tudor Black Bay), and the beautiful new Namiki Falcon pen that I received from my wife for my birthday:


----------



## D N Ravenna

Sweet! I have a Falcon like that and just love it!

Dan


----------



## enkidu

Ti + Ti pair. Yes I'm titanium obsessed. IWC GST Aquatimer Ti 3536-001 (destro-fied) and PrometheusWrites in Ti.


----------



## Christofle

My daily writers for class, and the ballpoint for exams.

Germans:
GO Senator Sixties
MB Silver Barley
MB Classique BP

Japanese:
Sailor King of Pen Mosaic
Sailor ProGear Ivory

Can't wait to pick up my BlackBerry Passport on Wednesday...finally a decent camera!


----------



## argilag




----------



## cjperry




----------



## NinthSphere

Lighting turned out horrible, but I ended up picking up one of the PSP/Ranga Imperials. The blue/black ripple is pretty awesome.


----------



## MHe225

I am not a one-watch person, but am a one-pen guy. I have owned and used (daily) this Sheaffer Targa since 1983. The finish started "peeling" some 12 years ago and the pen looked pretty pathetic, yet it still wrote beautifully, so I didn't feel the need or urge to look for a replacement.









Earlier this year, the pen started leaking and writing wasn't as smooth as it used to be - typical example of "worn out". Whilst looking for a replacement, I've used my wife's Waterman and did show it here before:









For some reason, I never took a liking to this pen - for actual use, that is. The pen is gorgeous but not compatible with my handwriting, so the search continued. As I don't want to spend substantial $$ on any fountain pen without a proper test drive (err - write), I decided to look in the more affordable range and guided by all the positive comments and reviews in this corner of WUS, opted for the TWSBI Diamond 580RB. Must say that I am very pleased with this pen: its size and weight are just right for me and writing is incredibly smooth; right out of the box, the pen already feels broken-in.


----------



## argilag




----------



## D N Ravenna

Looks like you cornered the market on Pelicans there. 

;-)

Very nice!

Dan


----------



## Monocrom

D N Ravenna said:


> Looks like you cornered the market on Pelicans there.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Dan


That's a different company, known for their hard-shell cases.

I love my Pelikan 800M though.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Monocrom said:


> That's a different company, known for their hard-shell cases.
> 
> I love my Pelikan 800M though.


Ah yes, the bad side of auto correct. ;-)

Thanks for letting me know!

Dan


----------



## nick_sixx

Got a Maxmadco bolt action pen a few weeks ago. Build quality is amazing, but quite heavy to write with for long periods.


----------



## argilag




----------



## Bekki Hackett

Shangas said:


> Poor Jay!
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1925 Wahl Art Deco lever-filler vest-pocket fountain pen. 14kt gold-filled cap & barrel with "Greek Key' patterning.
> 
> 1957 Ball-Record railroad-standard pocket watch. 21-jewels, 8 adjustments, 16-size. Lever-set, stem-wind, etc etc etc.
> 
> After I broke my watch-chain, I reconjiggered it to make it a Double Albert instead of a regular Albert.


This is very nice! Is this still available in the market? Where and how much?


----------



## D N Ravenna

Bekki Hackett said:


> This is very nice! Is this still available in the market? Where and how much?


The proper way to communicate is to send a private message. If you want to buy or want to sell, you need to go to the proper forums for that. Those are the rules afterall.

Dan


----------



## gigel113




----------



## RNHC

Ceelo said:


> Choices made for today


Come on, man. You are pairing Grand Seiko with a cheap Lamy Safari? At least, upgrade to Lamy 2000.


----------



## RNHC

If I had to play the matching game with classic watch/pen combo, if I heard Rolex, I'd say Montblanc; Omega, Pelikan; Longines, Waterman; Grand Seiko, Nakaya... It may be unimaginative and rather mundane of me but those names are my Pavlovian responses. :-d


----------



## argilag




----------



## svorkoetter




----------



## bonekrusher

Pelikan Tortoise 800 and Bell and Ross with custom sting ray strap.


----------



## bonekrusher

Pelikan tortoise 800 and Bell and Ross with custom sting ray strap.


----------



## bonekrusher

Sailor and Panerai


----------



## blackdot

Pair of cheapies.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## blackdot




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I'm not sure this is quite in the spirit of the topic, but I thought people might find it interesting anyway.


----------



## NinthSphere

I have an old one like that with a normal lcd display.









Lew & Hueys & P51s.


----------



## argilag




----------



## nick_sixx




----------



## Andres Restrepo

First time posting here







Cheers,


----------



## Mike2

It has been really interesting looking through this board for the first time and reading about high-end pens. I only have a cheap $5 ballpoint, so I will post a picture of it with my cheapest watch and cheapest notebook. My post is going to cry itself to sleep under the weight of Andres' collection, very nice sir!


----------



## Retrograde




----------



## Lothianjavert

I don't have any watches that make a good match with my pens, so here are my two favorite pens and one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Leonine




----------



## BDNGRD




----------



## brandybuck

The aesthetic university guide.

Rodina
Steel Parker Vector
Fake rOtring 600 off eBay for $10


----------



## fadofa

A Tissot seastar from 1968 and a Parker 51 signet/insignia.


----------



## BDNGRD




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## fadofa

Old zenith pocket watch and montblanc "4" safety filler.


----------



## njegos

this vintage combo needs no introduction, i reckon


----------



## mapster

A great benefit of making pens is that if you don't have a pen to match, you can always come up with something! On the right are tubes for a pen I am working on currently.

From left to right, Invicta 4790 Ti, Invicta 8926ob, Invicta 8928ob, Invicta 8926ob, Invicta ILE8926OBA; All handcrafted pens, Ti, Steel, Laser Cut Wood, 316 Stainless, and carbon fiber with an Invicta dial and watch parts


----------



## fadofa

A hamilton frogman and a early fifties montblanc 142.


----------



## Doodi1

That is a BEAUTIFUL pen! Love the old celluloid MB's!


----------



## fadofa

Thanks Doodi1, me too, i prefer them to the new ones.


----------



## gigel113

Nomos Orion Rose and Omas Paragon Royal Blue


----------



## MrCCartel

Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture & Mont Blanc Meisterstück 146 90 year anniversary.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_malc




----------



## El-Bonedeedo

Veritas99 said:


> Helps if I attach the photo


Nice. I saw it mentioned by someone on here that the 'Rolex and Montblanc' combo was cliched. Here's my cliche. I picked the red gold Legrand Rollerball to go with the face color of my trust old Datejust. I need to get a better than low light phone snapshot. The colors are much closer in reality. Cool thread.


----------



## Mr. Tock

They may not be pretty but I love them and they have served for years.


----------



## jporos

Ikepod Manatee (watch) with Monteverde Tool (pen) with Pentax K-01 (camera)


----------



## RNHC

El-Bonedeedo said:


> Nice. I saw it mentioned by someone on here that the 'Rolex and Montblanc' combo was cliched. Here's my cliche. I picked the red gold Legrand Rollerball to go with the face color of my trust old Datejust. I need to get a better than low light phone snapshot. The colors are much closer in reality. Cool thread.


I would say the combo is classic, not clichéd. If Rolex and Montblanc combo were clichéd then so is ham and cheese, peanut butter and jelly, etc. etc.


----------



## argilag




----------



## mapster

Fluid mechanics test with my 8926OB and my custom carbon fiber rollerball


----------



## Retrograde




----------



## iam7head

Here's a few photos


----------



## Trel

This pic is about as Japanese as it gets.

Namiki Vanishing Point, Kon-Peki Iroshizuku, and a Grand Seiko.


----------



## argilag




----------



## bassman1




----------



## Ivo P

Pretty happy with all three: Carrera 1887, Capless and dotted Rodia.


----------



## Trel

I love the Pilot Capless, probably my most used pen.

Here's an Omega Speedmaster Pro with a Platinum #3776 Century. It's one of the best buys in fountain pens. The pen itself is nothing super-special, but the nib is truly fantastic. 14k gold in a sub-$100 pen and it's the same nib Nakaya uses in their own marvelous pieces.


----------



## backer

Affordables: Orient Mako & Parker 45


----------



## Papamud

Favourite watch (Seiko Sarb017), linen shirt, and Seersucker jacket, accompanied by my favourite red, Uniball Jetstream II grading pen.

As my friend Ed would say, "I'm livin' man!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Italian day today. I felt like making a scene at work. Panerai and a Montegrappa Fortuna.


----------



## argilag




----------



## Hughes.

Well, it's something to do on a wet afternoon?


----------



## fadofa

Tissot prs 516 with a montblanc 25 masterpiece.


----------



## fadofa

Tissot prs 516 and a montblanc 146.


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Hergest

Conway Stewart Elements 'Water' fountain pen, a Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E and a Mühle Glasshütte Teutonia II


----------



## Trel

I need to learn how to take better pictures.

Omega Speedmaster Pro with a Sailor 1911M. It has the 21k gold nib in extra-fine. Extremely smooth writer, even with a nib that fine. I'm going to start looking into more Sailor pens.


----------



## JPfeuffer




----------



## argilag




----------



## vkalia

My currently inked pens - Visconti Wall Street and Delta Skeleton. Paper by Rhodia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Snk809 with a flieger strap and a Lamy 2000


----------



## Trel

I've seen a couple fellows here posting their Montblancs. I'm not a Montblanc guy by any means, but the first nice pen I ever bought was one, moving up from my student's Pelikano. A Montblac Slim, which I bought new for 49 German Marks. (In the 80s, slender, metal, high-tech-looking pens was a huge trend.) It still writes great and it's probably one of my most used pens over the last 25 years. It has to be one of the most durable pens Montblanc ever made. The watch is a Jörg Schauer.


----------



## Lothianjavert

Stipula Etruria (FPN limited edition) and Burlington (Illinois) 19j pocket watch c.1916.


----------



## moyski




----------



## tmronin

yeah...I hang out in F71. New Mabie Todd Astoria and my 80's "vintage" Seiko diver.








say hello to the Germans - Steinhart Ocean One and Kaweco Lilliput


----------



## hector67

My two workhorses... The pen in an 80's 149. I use these two as my everyday, casual stuff.


----------



## watchnerd8

No posts here for a long time. Just found this great thread, I guess good pens are another famous addiction of watch geeks.

Here's some of my every day carry:










Rolex 116710LN & Montblanc Meisterstück 145 paired with my glasses and a competition law script.


----------



## Danbooru

Detecting a diver + mb theme here. Invicta w/ domed crystal and 145 in rhodium


----------



## jar




----------



## tekong

My combo


----------



## Rickgrimes




----------



## crysman2000

Here's my watch/pen combo... Not upper echelon in luxury but very aesthetically appeasing in my book:
View attachment DSC_0095.jpg
View attachment DSC_0093.jpg


----------



## Papamud

crysman2000 said:


> Here's my watch/pen combo... Not upper echelon in luxury but very aesthetically appeasing in my book:
> View attachment 4825265
> View attachment 4825273


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

yes I bauhaus


----------



## RNHC

Danbooru said:


> Detecting a diver + mb theme here. Invicta w/ domed crystal and 145 in rhodium


Your detector is out of whack. It's not just any diver. It's Rolex Submariner + MB. Come on, man. You're pairing your 145 with Invicta? If you must, at least pair it with better quality Submariner knockoff like Steinhart.


----------



## svorkoetter

RNHC said:


> Your detector is out of whack. It's not just any diver. It's Rolex Submariner + MB. Come on, man. You're pairing your 145 with Invicta? If you must, at least pair it with better quality Submariner knockoff like Steinhart.


This is the pen and watch *combo* thread, not the pen and watch *snob* thread.

Here's my modded Vostok Amphibia and a Pelikan M205:


----------



## RNHC

svorkoetter said:


> This is the pen and watch *combo* thread, not the pen and watch *snob* thread.


:-d If you saw my watch collection, you would realize that I am most definitely not a watch snob. I'd like to be one but my wife and wallet won't allow it (especially my wife). It just bugs me that people with a really nice watch pair it with a cheap pen and vice versa.

Combo should be congruous and harmonious. Is it snobby to say playing classic violin with a kazoo in a musical combo is not okay? Is it snobby to say to plating filet mignon with cheese puffs is not okay? Is it snobby to say putting on tuxedo with sneakers is not okay?

I am not turning up my nose on Invicta. Why, Invicta 8926 was the watch that got me into this whole watch thing and I still have it in my collection. I do, however, turn up my nose on Invicta and Montblanc combo.


----------



## RNHC

@*svorkoetter

*I think I saw one of your threads on crafting a dial of your own design. You got some impressive skills, friend. I wish I had your skills. I'd love to be able to mod/build a watch that would be uniquely my own and design.


----------



## Desinori

My current combo!

A Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Hand-winding and Pilot Vanishing Point. 








I was looking to find another pen to match with my Steiny, but the VP is too convenient and nice to write with...


----------



## Danbooru

RNHC said:


> :-d If you saw my watch collection, you would realize that I am most definitely not a watch snob. I'd like to be one but my wife and wallet won't allow it (especially my wife). It just bugs me that people with a really nice watch pair it with a cheap pen and vice versa.
> 
> Combo should be congruous and harmonious. Is it snobby to say playing classic violin with a kazoo in a musical combo is not okay? Is it snobby to say to plating filet mignon with cheese puffs is not okay? Is it snobby to say putting on tuxedo with sneakers is not okay?
> 
> I am not turning up my nose on Invicta. Why, Invicta 8926 was the watch that got me into this whole watch thing and I still have it in my collection. I do, however, turn up my nose on Invicta and Montblanc combo.


Honestly I'd rather you kept it to yourself in this instance. rolexes are an order of magnitude more valuable than a montblanc 145. You do not need to own something to be a snob about it either it does not excuse you. As a p.s. I am genuinely curious about this - this is the pen I use every day and the watch I wear every day i.e. a combination. Must I acquire a rolex submariner first before I dare carry or use the montblanc or should I go out and buy a cheaper pen to match the watch?


----------



## Trel

Danbooru said:


> Must I acquire a rolex submariner first before I dare carry or use the montblanc or should I go out and buy a cheaper pen to match the watch?


Not a Submariner but definitely a Rolex. I mean, didn't anyone tell you the rules? How did the guy at the Montblanc store not check this? 
Never mind owning, you don't even get to write with a Montblanc Meisterstuck unless you're wearing a Rolex, just like you don't get to use a Pelikan Souveran without wearing an Omega. (When I sold off my last Rolex, I had to send my Montblancs to Germany where they are holding them for me until I get another Rolex.)


----------



## Monocrom

Hey, if it makes you guys feel better; the MB "precise resin" Solitaire is a rip-off. Cheap fragile junk sold for $200 that can't stand up to a $9 plastic barrel Parker Jotter. Did I mention I used to work at Colorado Pen Company store #30. Yup, used to sell MB along with other brands. About once every week or two, an angry customer would come in. They dropped their MB on the sidewalk and it literally shattered. 

We were lucky though since an actual MB shop was located on the floor above us. We sent our angry as Hell customers upstairs to deal with MB, directly. (Yeah, the employees there hated us.) 

Honestly, if one wants a Solitaire; at the very least get one of the more durable S.S. versions. Thankfully, MB doesn't make their watches the way they make their resin-bodied Solitares.


----------



## svorkoetter

Just get a good no-nonsense pen like a Pelikan M200 or M205, and a good no-nonsense watch like one of the many Seiko 5 models, an Orient, or an Invicta 8926 (no other Invictas; they're nonsense), and you're good to go! No need for an overpriced Rolex or Montblanc at all.








Modded Orient Chicane with Pelikan M205 Transparent Blue


----------



## RNHC

Danbooru said:


> Must I acquire a rolex submariner first before I dare carry or use the montblanc or should I go out and buy a cheaper pen to match the watch?


Yes, get a Montblanc "homage" to match your Rolex Submariner "homage." It's more appropriate combo. Otherwise, go and get the Rolex Submariner to match your Montblanc. YOLO as they say.



Trel said:


> Not a Submariner but definitely a Rolex. I mean, didn't anyone tell you the rules? How did the guy at the Montblanc store not check this?
> Never mind owning, you don't even get to write with a Montblanc Meisterstuck unless you're wearing a Rolex, just like you don't get to use a Pelikan Souveran without wearing an Omega. (When I sold off my last Rolex, I had to send my Montblancs to Germany where they are holding them for me until I get another Rolex.)


Yes, Montblanc must go with Rolex. Don't you guys know anything? MB 146 go with Submariner. MB 144 can go with Datejust. Please do get rid of your Montblanc pens if you cannot abide by the rule. And the car has to be Mercedes-Benz. Don't forget.


----------



## RNHC

nt


----------



## Danbooru

Monocrom said:


> Hey, if it makes you guys feel better; the MB "precise resin" Solitaire is a rip-off. Cheap fragile junk sold for $200 that can't stand up to a $9 plastic barrel Parker Jotter. Did I mention I used to work at Colorado Pen Company store #30. Yup, used to sell MB along with other brands. About once every week or two, an angry customer would come in. They dropped their MB on the sidewalk and it literally shattered.


What does Solitaire mean in the context of montblanc? What I can share with you guys is an explanation for the shattering - "precious resin" is marketing guff for "plastic with some stuff mixed in" - the stuff mixed in is likely fiberglass. The reason you would do such a thing is to make it more scratch-resistant. The tradeoff of that is that you end up making it like tempered glass - hard but brittle and will shatter into little pieces.

I find SS pens too heavy to write with much which is why I generally end up taking the plastic ones.


----------



## RNHC

As far as I know Solitaire is non-resin, usually metal, versions of the regular pens. Montblanc 146 SS is arguably heavy but 144 SS is pretty light in weight.


----------



## Monocrom

Danbooru said:


> What does Solitaire mean in the context of montblanc? What I can share with you guys is an explanation for the shattering - "precious resin" is marketing guff for "plastic with some stuff mixed in" - the stuff mixed in is likely fiberglass. The reason you would do such a thing is to make it more scratch-resistant. The tradeoff of that is that you end up making it like tempered glass - hard but brittle and will shatter into little pieces.
> 
> I find SS pens too heavy to write with much which is why I generally end up taking the plastic ones.


And yet other brands firmly in the luxury segment can make their pens scratch-resistant without making them brittle as Hell. I'm especially looking at my Pelikan 800 ballpoint that I've had for more years than I can remember. And never bothered to baby it.


----------



## RNHC

svorkoetter said:


> ...and you're good to go! No need for an overpriced Rolex or Montblanc at all.


What's with you and modding cheap watches to look like copies of more expensive watches? Do you drive a Pontiac Fiero "modded" to look like a Ferrari?

I am genuinely curious. I can understand modding a watch with unique design touches to make it one-of-a-kind watch. But I don't understand blatantly copying a more expensive watch - what is the purpose? I would think buying a replica watch or many "homages" that are out there would be easier.

I understand if your reason is that you like the working process of modding a watch since I like to tinker as well. But why copy? Why not come up with your own unique design, especially since you have the skills? Why waste your skills on making a home-made knockoff?


----------



## svorkoetter

RNHC said:


> What's with you and modding cheap watches to look like copies of more expensive watches? Do you drive a Pontiac Fiero "modded" to look like a Ferrari?


No, I don't. That would be funny though, although I'm not a big fan of either car. I drive a Saturn that looks like a Saturn. I'd build my own Tesla if I could though.



> I am genuinely curious. I can understand modding a watch with unique design touches to make it one-of-a-kind watch. But I don't understand blatantly copying a more expensive watch - what is the purpose? I would think buying a replica watch or many "homages" that are out there would be easier.
> 
> I understand if your reason is that you like the working process of modding a watch since I like to tinker as well. But why copy? Why not come up with your own unique design, especially since you have the skills? Why waste your skills on making a home-made knockoff?


My watches borrow design cues from the real thing, but they aren't blatant copies or "knock-offs". The closest is probably my Black Bay homage, although the case and bezel shape are all wrong. The Seamaster Homage has the wrong hands, bezel insert and case shape. My X-33 homage is different in many ways (hands, chapter ring, case shape, pushers, bezel, etc.), and my most recent post in this thread, the Adventurer, is really an amalgamation of design cues from the Milsub (hands and dial) and Explorer (case, sort of), along with some other ideas (solid blocks of lume, instead of framed and filled or just painted on). It _is_ a unique design, as it combines features that I like or need and omits those I don't. You won't find another watch like it anywhere.

In short, I like things about certain watches, so I make watches that borrow a few or many ideas from one or more watches.

Here's a picture relevant to both this post and this thread. My X-33 homage with a Parker Falcon fountain pen:


----------



## Elho

What a combo...









Muji Fountain pen and a Teche Harrier pvd!!


----------



## Geodial

Elho said:


> What a combo...
> 
> View attachment 5213706
> 
> 
> Muji Fountain pen and a Teche Harrier pvd!!


That is a great combo! I love them both.


----------



## Geodial

Here's my Breitling SuperOcean Chronograph with my TWSBI Diamond 580.


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## bomgd3

Sorry for the bad quality cell phone photo. This is what I use on a daily basis, sometimes switching between the Pelikan M215 (Binder-ized), M400, Lamy 2000, and Sailor 1911 21k. Love my pens and watches!


----------



## svorkoetter

bomgd3 said:


> Sorry for the bad quality cell phone photo.


Here, let me fix that for you:









Nice watch and collection of pens!


----------



## bomgd3

Thanks! Next on my list are hopefully an Omega Speedmaster, Rolex Explorer I, and Pilot Falcon - not in any particular order.


----------



## svorkoetter

bomgd3 said:


> Thanks! Next on my list are hopefully an Omega Speedmaster, Rolex Explorer I, and Pilot Falcon - not in any particular order.


Good combo! Here's my home-made Vortix Evolution (Explorer/Ranger homage) and a Namiki Falcon:


----------



## horolicious

Ceramic titanium kinetic Seiko and a 14k Sailor 1911

send from AZ


----------



## Veda

Somebody needs to post a Namiki Maki-e with the Seiko Urushi:


----------



## newkid

Seiko SKX013 and Pilot Metropolitan


----------



## Veda




----------



## brucewonder

here's my contribution to the thread


----------



## Aquavit

Steinhart Aviation and Fisher Bullet pen, the watch is long gone but the pen is a keeper!


----------



## pamaro

Seiko & vintage Rotring 600. Fountain Pen, Rollerball and Ballpoint.


----------



## tcpx




----------



## dqsuyen01

Oris Moonphase and Parker Duofold Chocolate Pinstripe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crc32

Speedy and Montblanc Slimline...


----------



## Ivo P

Carrera 1887 and a Sheaffer Snorkel, Canada made with a perfect for me lefty nib with fantastic line variation. Extremely smooth.


----------



## Sagitar

Montblanc Writers Edition Scott Fitzgerald with Jaeger-LeCoultre 








Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitar

Audemars Piguet with Montblanc Herbert von Karajan









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitar

Grand Seiko with Montblanc Writers Edition Frederick Schiller









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitar

Montblanc Writers Edition Scott Fitzgerald with Rolex Air-King









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01

Breitling Colt Gmt this week with my Parker Brown Pinstripe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lferg

Sagitar said:


> Audemars Piguet with Montblanc Herbert von Karajan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


You should lace your oxfords properly if you're going to wear an AP and MB. IMPO, which isn't worth much, this would signal vanity.


----------



## fadofa

A Tissot Couturier chrono (eta 7750 valjoux) and parker 51.


----------



## crc32

Porsche Design 3125 and Breitling Navitimer


----------



## Sylwia.kl

Fadofa, you put amazing photo  and I noticed that you liked Parker 51, do you have collection of these beautiful pens? regards


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## crc32

TAG Heuer Carrera and Porsche Design P'3125 with J. Herbin Bleu Nuit.


----------



## rubbersoul

dqsuyen01 said:


> Breitling Colt Gmt this week with my Parker Brown Pinstripe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This post is golden!


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

christian said:


> Porsche Design 3125 and Breitling Navitimer


Haha love your doodling.


----------



## Myman

Seiko 7548 & Pelikan 60


----------



## argilag




----------



## Monocrom

Black lacquer Sheaffer 100 Ferrari pen variation.

Casio 3140 Radio controlled digital watch.
(One of two I routinely rotate. The other is my Citizen BM7080-03E analog Eco-Drive.)

Both inexpensive. The Casio isn't a G-Shock. But still rather tough with a 10-year battery. Loaded with features. About $50. Didn't know it was on sale when I bought it. Register rang up $15 instead of $50. The Sheaffer is a sweet bargain.... Especially now since it proved horribly unpopular and Staples is now selling them on Clearance for literally pennies on the dollar. Honestly, I collect pens, used to work in a high-end pen shop. And this is easily the most comfortable and perfectly weighted ballpoint I've ever used.


----------



## durhamcockney

Omega Seamaster Professional & Parker I'M










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01

Cartier Francaise and Trinity Pen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edysson

*Citizen Eco-Drive BM8470-03A + Jin Hao X450 Fountain Pen (Ink Lamy Turqoise)﻿*

Citizen Eco-Drive BM8470-03A + Jin Hao X450 Fountain Pen (Ink Lamy Turqoise)﻿


----------



## fadofa

*Re: Citizen Eco-Drive BM8470-03A + Jin Hao X450 Fountain Pen (Ink Lamy Turqoise)﻿*

Tissot heritage 1944 and parker VP.


----------



## Dustin Guyse

*Re: Citizen Eco-Drive BM8470-03A + Jin Hao X450 Fountain Pen (Ink Lamy Turqoise)﻿*

This is fantastic! Two of my favorite collectables. Here's my take. I have an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph 600m 45.5, Maruman Mnemosyne 90G Grid Paper, and a Parker Premier Luxury Black Lacquer Ballpoint. I didn't really like the ballpoint at first, but it writes so smooth now. The body of the pen is matte rubber, so it holds nicely as well. The paper is very heavy and writes well with my Lamy 2000 Fountain Pen too.


----------



## argilag




----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## james walters

vintage.... really nice


----------



## argilag




----------



## Kluber

BP and my Mont Blanc









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluber

SMP with a cross gel (nice pen) and my favorite pen, fisher space pen









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Today's classic









Do have some other combos to share later


----------



## argilag




----------



## Jellytime

116610 and MB Starwalker Metal and Rubber


----------



## fadofa

Omega PO and a danish tiny montblanc k2.


----------



## MrCCartel

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*



Kluber said:


> BP and my Mont Blanc
> 
> View attachment 6341090
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Which Mont Blanc pen is this? It looks similar to the Vacheron Constintine but something is different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

Hello and Happy New Year! Hamilton, Nakaya, and circa 1930's Kreko. The MB 149 is my daily user.


----------



## tsbphd

I love your Nakaya. I have several myself. What does it have written on the barrel?


----------



## Gary Drainville

tsbphd said:


> I love your Nakaya. I have several myself. What does it have written on the barrel?


Thanks! My birthdate "02 October 1963" -a B'day present to myself. Very nice pen and was worth the wait to get it.

Gary


----------



## tsbphd

Gary Drainville said:


> Thanks! My birthdate "02 October 1963" -a B'day present to myself. Very nice pen and was worth the wait to get it.
> 
> Gary


Very cool! I had two Nakaya pens custom-made for my daughters and each has a Zogan inlay as well as our last name written in Katakana on the barrel. If I recall correctly, one pen took ten-months to make and the other took thirteen-months to produce. They will get them when they graduate high school.


----------



## Gary Drainville

tsbphd said:


> Very cool! I had two Nakaya pens custom-made for my daughters and each has a Zogan inlay as well as our last name written in Katakana on the barrel. If I recall correctly, one pen took ten-months to make and the other took thirteen-months to produce. They will get them when they graduate high school.


Fantastic! Although my pen didn't take that long it was a few months - well worth it. There is something about the quality of these things that makes it worth the money, kind of like a mechanical watch.


----------



## argilag




----------



## tsbphd

Here is one of the custom-made Nakaya pens. It has a gold Zogan inlay and broad-stub nib.


----------



## Gary Drainville

tsbphd said:


> Here is one of the custom-made Nakaya pens. It has a gold Zogan inlay and broad-stub nib.
> 
> View attachment 6529338


Very nice, the inlay adds a nice touch and the broad nib probably lays the ink down nicely.


----------



## vkalia

These Nakayas are making me want to get another as well - i have been wanting a Decapod for a while now, come to think of it.


----------



## argilag




----------



## tsbphd

vkalia said:


> These Nakayas are making me want to get another as well - i have been wanting a Decapod for a while now, come to think of it.


I swear, these things are like drugs; get the decapod!!! Below is another shot of the first custom Nakaya along with a shot of the other with mother of pearl Zogan inlay-


----------



## vkalia

Hehe, I'll be sending you a bill. 

(And nice! Did you order via Mottishaw?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

No watch/pen combo I fear but while we are talking urushi ...

Two Platinum Izumos, Kurotame on left and Soratamenuri on right with Nakaya Aka-tamenuri Portable Writer in middle








Danitrio Takumi size Mitsudome and Cherry Blossom









and a watch just to keep it legal


----------



## tsbphd

vkalia said:


> Hehe, I'll be sending you a bill.
> 
> (And nice! Did you order via Mottishaw?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I ordered through John Mottishaw. The two customized pens took upwards of a year and I provided the inscription to the folks at Nakaya directly. They offer Kanji, but I requested Katakana instead and they sent me a pdf mock-up of the pens prior to starting work. The Naka-ai cigar in aka-tamenuri has a broad stub nib while the portable writer ao-tamenuri has a double broad stub nib. I also have a portable cigar tame sukashi seiryu blue dragon with standard medium nib. A picture of all three is below along with a vintage Elgin-


----------



## tsbphd

I love your pens, jar! The Platinum Izumos have a great look and they have long been pens that I would love to try out.


----------



## vkalia

Nice Izumos, Jar (same Jar from FPN?). One of my favourite Japanese brands and models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

vkalia said:


> Nice Izumos, Jar (same Jar from FPN?). One of my favourite Japanese brands and models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, same jar.


----------



## argilag




----------



## argilag




----------



## stonehead887

The French Connection 
BR 03 and 02
Waterman Exception Day & Night
J Herbin ink with gold dust

Oh and a skull bookend...


----------



## tsbphd

argilag said:


>


This looks like an amazing combination.


----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## payj

Sent On The Fly


----------



## MrNurse

Tag Heuer Monaco and platinum-plated Cross Townsend


----------



## Roamy360

I've really enjoyed seeing the combination presented here on this page. I really need to step up my game on the writing instrument side. It's hard to do because I don't work in an office environment any longer and when I did most people did not have have anything other than what was issued. I really like fine tip rollerballs (similar to the Pilot g-2 with a .038 tip. Of course in blue. I'd like to pick up something nice with those g-2 characteristics.


----------



## thomasrhee

Orange pen to match the orange tip of the GMT hand. :-d


----------



## jun9998

Wenger Commando + generic steel pencil


----------



## Dedmanzhand

Here is mine...


----------



## dobbermn

MrNurse said:


> View attachment 6755410
> Tag Heuer Monaco and platinum-plated Cross Townsend


That's a winning combo.


----------



## Relojlover

payj said:


> View attachment 6730850
> 
> 
> Sent On The Fly


Nice trio!


----------



## Relojlover

argilag said:


>


Impresive!


----------



## fordy964

Assisting on maths homework





Rolex Explorer II 16570 / Kaweco Aluminium Special 0.5mm Mechanical Pencil / Rhodia Paper


----------



## fordy964

Glycine SST12 / MB 163 / Rhodia


----------



## Rakumi

View attachment 7480466

I just got into the pen game and this is my first decent pen. That was only about 3 weeks ago and since, I bought 3 more pens.


----------



## Hayseed Brown

Zenith Captain, Lamy 2000, Iroshizuku Yama-Budo & Ama-Iro


----------



## Castro Silva

View attachment 7548690


----------



## Castro Silva

View attachment 7548738


----------



## Castro Silva

View attachment 7549498


----------



## visualplane

__
http://instagr.am/p/BDMW4fPRaCj/


----------



## drgoretex

Montblanc 146 + Prometheus Posidon.










Ken


----------



## drgoretex

Fortis B 42 GMT diver and 1980's Pelikan M400.


----------



## drgoretex

Today's gear: Helm Vanuatu on black Nato, Visconti Rembrandt.


----------



## drgoretex

Today: ARA diver (local Winnipeg micro brand) and Sailor 1911 midsize fountain pen


----------



## svorkoetter

I like that diver. It has a Black Bay vibe to it without being a copy. Nice pen too!


----------



## drgoretex

svorkoetter said:


> I like that diver. It has a Black Bay vibe to it without being a copy. Nice pen too!


Thanks. I love this one. Quality is excellent for price, nice 2824 mvt.


----------



## pandatime

Newly acquired Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chrono and Sailor 1911 Mid.


----------



## drgoretex

Saturday gear (Seiko Flight watch and Kaweco Al Sport fountain pen)


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex

Dang. That's a seriously nice combo.


----------



## drgoretex

Sunday combo: Tissot Luxury Automatic and Sailor's Professional Gear 'ReALo' piston filler.


----------



## Rivarama

These don't really go together but they both happen to be sitting on my desk.


----------



## drgoretex

Been geared up with these today: Orient Pilot, and new fountain pen that I just finished yesterday


----------



## Castro Silva




----------



## mooncameras

Field Gear Combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

My Montblanc with three of my watches.


----------



## MacA

One of my goto combinations:

Rolex GMT IIc and Danitrio Raw Urushi


----------



## drgoretex

Freshly acquired Tempest Commodore titanium diver with Onoto Magna 261 fountain pen


----------



## LPhiE

My newly acquired Monblanc Starwalker rollerball with my Omega PO XL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocho_

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*

My Longines Hydroconquest chrono and MB 147 traveler 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*

It's a ballpoint kind of day: Cross Stratford with my Helm Vanuatu diver


----------



## ElHeat

Nothing fancy for me; I'm just getting started with pens. But I happened to set my pen down on my watch while I was working at my desk and it reminded me of this thread.

Omega Dynamic Chrono with my Pilot MR houndstooth. It's a fun little pen for everyday use in the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz

You just can't beat Italian quality and craftsmanship! A Panerai watch, 1 Visconti and 5 Aurora's. I should have married an Italian girl.


----------



## BrianOz

Oh, and 1 Ancora RB.


----------



## pamaro

.


----------



## fordy964

Travelling ensemble





Rolex 16710 GMT Master II / Lamy Al-Star Copper Orange / Travellers Factory Japan Notebook / Fujifilm X100


----------



## Araziza

Omega AT and Lamy 2000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex

Sunday at work: Tempest Commodore titanium diver, Lamy 2000 custom ground stub, and most importantly, my Tim Hortons coffee.


----------



## ThomG

Mid 1950's Ulysee Nardin in 14k. Waterford Pallas, tortoise resin with gold accents.


----------



## dqsuyen01

Working with these bad boys today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hector67

This week's rotation.


----------



## Gilby

I'm still new to pens I've always used a Pilot G2 at work. Got my first fountain pen last month and I've been very happy with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01

hector67 said:


> This week's rotation.


Amazing collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, and Fisher Space Pen.


----------



## ThomG

Here's another one for a Memorial Day weekend. Rolex Milgauss, and Montblanc Carbon and Steel.


----------



## shines_lover

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*










Zeno regulator + MB WE Leo Tolstoy 
Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hector67

dqsuyen01 said:


> Amazing collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! One of these days I will take the really nice ones for a group shot! Lol


----------



## ElHeat

Needed a ballpoint for taking notes at work today...the Jotter matches my Aquaracer nicely I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R2rs

Nice combo!



LPhiE said:


> My newly acquired Monblanc Starwalker rollerball with my Omega PO XL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Feeling orange today.

Doxa SUB 1200T and Delta Dolcevita Slim.


----------



## fordy964

GMT II with some beater Pilot FP-78G fountain pens


----------



## ThomG

The Pen: Xezo Incognito Le Grande, diamond cut engraving, w/ platinum plated trim. 002/250.
The Watch: ArtyA Retrograde, 44mm, Unique - 1/1.

(Click on the photo for a better view of the pen, when viewing w/ an iPad.)


----------



## Ivo P

Sheaffer Legacy


----------



## jmsjabb

I know, not quite a pen, but.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P

Hi guys, a crazy mix- Russian watch contemporary one and USA's Sheaffer desk pen from the early 30 s.

Like Russian watches but the pen, 90 years later looks more substantial and with higher craftsmanship.

Both make me happy.
Even though sooo different...


----------



## Papamud

So, I've only just begun getting into "real pens." It seems a natural fascination (ok, obsession) to transition into pens from watches, while never letting go of watches, (or pens).

Anyway, this is my first nice pen, and I really love it a lot.

Nemosine Neutrino (nickel) and my SARB 017. Love 'em both and I think they go well together!


----------



## imalchg1

Bronze on bronze:


----------



## hector67

Another Bronze on Bronze...
It came up upside down!... But you get the idea


----------



## chrisleger1

Opus 88 rollerball, Rolex datejust, and friendly turtle.


----------



## Jenaimarr

Cross posting my PAM392 on a Hodinkee strap with my daily use LAMY swift


----------



## NinthSphere

F71/Scriptorium Custom w/F-C Masuyama broad italic


----------



## littlemissGTO

Omega Silver Snoopy, Lamy Vista Rollerball, Lamy Vista Fine Point Fountain Pen, and a Faber Castell E-motion Pure Black Fountain Pen medium nib.


----------



## Tony Rex

Edit:
Parker Mandarin Duofold Jr. Streamline (1929)
CASIO G-Shock G-6900A-9DR (2014)
Design.Y Record #216 Custom Leather Notebook


----------



## Mezzly

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*

Rolex oyster precision yesterday with lamy logo 1.1 nib. 









Today: omega Seamaster with kaweco sport eye drop conversion looking lovely and blue because it's full of kon-peki. Edit: forgot I switched to tsuyu-kusa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*








My combo today


----------



## truep287

Rolex no-date Sub and Montblack Ultra Black BP. My two daily drivers.


----------



## steinbeck

Lamy Multipen x Casio MRG-110T
Pen: irreplaceable, watch: loved but soon to be sold


----------



## planettokyo

Tony Rex said:


> Edit:
> Parker Mandarin Duofold Jr. Streamline (1929)
> CASIO G-Shock G-6900A-9DR (2014)
> Design.Y Record #216 Custom Leather Notebook


awesome combo


----------



## GUTuna

Ecossaise-patterned vintage Cross fountain pen and vintage Seiko Lord Matic Special 5216-6030


----------



## cufflinkcraze

what a fantastic combo!


----------



## Mezzly

Lew and Huey Riccardo and Nemosine singularity. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter

GUTuna said:


> Ecossaise-patterned vintage Cross fountain pen and vintage Seiko Lord Matic Special 5216-6030


Nice, but the pen is a Parker, not Cross.


----------



## NinthSphere

Gotta watch out for those deceptive arrow clips & Parker labels. Easy to mistake for a Cross. :-d


----------



## GUTuna

NinthSphere said:


> Gotta watch out for those deceptive arrow clips & Parker labels. Easy to mistake for a Cross. :-d


Master of the obvious, I am.


----------



## chrisleger1

A Parker rollerball and my Datejust.


----------



## Mezzly

Mont Blanc carrera and omega chronostop, a combination I like to call 70s awesome. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## argilag




----------



## svorkoetter

What watch is that in the post immediately above this one?


----------



## dqsuyen01

chrisleger1 said:


> A Parker rollerball and my Datejust.


What Parker is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1

dqsuyen01 said:


> What Parker is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is this one:

Parker IM Chiseled Gunmetal Rollerball Pen - 1774699 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003JTST84/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.TC7xbDEW7Y8F


----------



## mebiuspower

Bauhaus.


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko Advan 7019-(I'M A SCAMMER) from 1974 and a dyed maple burlwood rollerball from 2016


----------



## MDT IT

Sorry for my bad and old Photo..

My Speed and your Spacepen ;-)


----------



## R0b3rt

Rotring and Levenger


----------



## Castro Silva

Dunhill Sidecar fountain pen and Omega pocket watch from 1941.


----------



## MDT IT

Combo day..


----------



## Mezzly

Tissot sea star t22 and lamy logo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ResidentR




----------



## kucingmakan

i think i will try to keep this thread going, my parker and Longines. Both are very classic


----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron

First post and it is about two of my favorite things! Pens and Watches. Orient Monarch with Pilot Pen


----------



## jlprid

bjkadron said:


> First post and it is about two of my favorite things! Pens and Watches. Orient Monarch with Pilot Pen
> View attachment 10210554


That Orient is lovely. Added to my wishlist.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

dqsuyen01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dqsuyen01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous of that Boheme Bleu beautiful pen.

I'm sure I saw someone complaining that people were pairing affordable watches with MB pens earlier in the thread. Thought I'd redress things a little. 
Lamy Safari and my beautiful oyster precision. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01

How about these affordable pieces...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter

dqsuyen01 said:


> How about these affordable pieces...


Nice! I'd say the pen is much more affordable than the watch though. Pelikan M605?


----------



## GUTuna

Early 60s Royal Orient with the Kensa Hexagonal pen.


----------



## bjkadron

jlprid said:


> That Orient is lovely. Added to my wishlist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thank you! That is not the stock strap I bought it second hand and haven't put the OE strap back on. But the watch itself is fantastic. Great finishing and the blue hands are stunning.


----------



## chrisleger1

Sub and Parker rollerball, on my desk, with maximum editing:


----------



## ThomG

svorkoetter said:


> What watch is that in the post immediately above this one?


It's odd no one ever answered your question. The watch is a Habring2.


----------



## svorkoetter

ThomG said:


> It's odd no one ever answered your question. The watch is a Habring2.


Ah, of course! The orange 12 threw me off. If it weren't for that, it would quite obviously be a Felix.


----------



## tsbphd

I don't recall if I have posted to this thread already (D'OH!) so here is a vintage (late 1960s) Lord Elgin 14K with a customized Nakaya portable writer ao-tamenuri.


----------



## Makanudo




----------



## tsbphd

Longines Heritage Conquest with Nakaya Ascending Dragon-


----------



## joelps

breitling chrono cockpit and MB rubberized star walker


----------



## bjkadron

My Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1 on Nato with my not sexy drawing mark-up/work pen 0.38mm Pilot G-2.


----------



## GUTuna

Vapaus Veli 2050 and a Bog Oak with Vertex Steel Iridium nib.


----------



## rrchmnn

Great and elegant presentation! I love all of this.


----------



## tsbphd

That is a cool looking blue dial on that Vapaus!


----------



## GUTuna

tsbphd said:


> That is a cool looking blue dial on that Vapaus!


They did an excellent job on this watch. Even better considering it is the company's first.


----------



## JesterIzDead

My Towson Watch Company Mission Moon and a Montblanc Boheme Duoe. The watch is a recent acquisition. I was given the pen as a gift in 2010 and promptly and accidentally put it through the washer, thus ruining the cartridge. So, I put it in a drawer and just came across it last week. I was not previously a "pen guy" so I had no idea what I was sitting on. This seems like a great implement. So, refills are ordered and this bad boy will be getting some pocket time! Seems to be a good pairing with the TWC on the lizard strap


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## rrchmnn

Fisher Space Pen paired with the speedy pro is kinda like the mic drop of all combos.


----------



## tsbphd

Nice combo on the space pen with the Speedmaster. Here is a vintage Lord Elgin 14K with a modern Pelikan M400 tortoiseshell-


----------



## svorkoetter

rrchmnn said:


> Fisher Space Pen paired with the speedy pro is kinda like the mic drop of all combos.


Indeed!

Here's the Russian version:


----------



## JesterIzDead

svorkoetter said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Here's the Russian version:
> 
> View attachment 10612874


Omg, where is the "freaking love" button...lol


----------



## Seikologist

Trying for a forties vibe. Uhhh...you'll have to use your imagination :roll:


----------



## tsbphd

I'll join you in the 1940s vibe; a 1949 serial number Bulova with a second-quarter 1944 Parker Vacumatic.


----------



## Ivo P




----------



## arejay101

Grifos Silver and Gold Pens wrapped in Stingray leather with Vintage Steel Patek Philippe Calatrava 3509 on a blue suede strap and a Vintage Rodana Chronograph on a blue leather strap.

Figure I would go for blue overload.


----------



## CYC03

Montblanc Chronograph Automatic with 100 Year Anniversary Edition pen


----------



## tsbphd

Great themes on this page.


----------



## asadtiger

My sheaffer and vintage elgin


----------



## chrisleger1

Rolex x 4. A bit over the top, I know.


----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1

Sub and blue montblanc cruise collection rollerball today.


----------



## tsbphd

I was hoping you weren't going to write that the boxed Bulova was your everyday wearing watch!


----------



## chrisleger1

tsbphd said:


> I was hoping you weren't going to write that the boxed Bulova was your everyday wearing watch!


To be fair, it is only slightly bigger than an Invicta that I've seen a few times around the office lately... So maybe casual Friday?


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd

A Montblanc 146 with a Montblanc Ultra Slim. One photo with the watch in focus and the other with the pen in focus-


----------



## cst

Lamy Safari Rollerball & Seiko Monster.
Not exotic but for everyday reliability.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

Just a little ensemble to show off my new Kaweco Student Vintage Blue with Tudor Heritage Black Bay Blue.


----------



## Knoc

#penhooligan


----------



## fordy964

Lamy Al Star Orange with Tudor Heritage Ranger on Colareb Spoleto Stitch strap with LIFE Noble Note Section notebook.


----------



## Mezzly

Seamaster and a lamy logo in the background. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy

Navi World with Montblanc M Fountain pen, Medium nib with MB ink.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Zebra701 and orient Mako. Perfect affordable combo.


----------



## jar




----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2

.


----------



## jar

1954 Bulova Scallop Case 23 Jewel Selfwinding and 1950 Montblanc 144


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## tsbphd

Gary Drainville, what does the Nakaya have written on it? Is it one of the limited edition pens sold by California Fountain Pens this last year?


----------



## Gary Drainville

I bought the pen direct from Nakaya as a birthday present to myself in 2013 - the Kanji is my date of birth, 2 Oct 1963. The experience dealing with the Nakaya Fountain Pen Co. was exceptional, I dealt with Sayaka Tanabe - her last email to me was "I know it is late, but Happy Birthday to you. We hope you enjoy Nakaya Pen for long time". The whole ordering process was about 4 months but well worth the wait! 

Gary


----------



## Gary Drainville

Montblanc Meisterstuck 149 and Zeppelin


----------



## jar

*East meets West*








1948 Eterna-Matic and Platinum Izumo Byakudan​


----------



## Gary Drainville

jar said:


> *East meets West*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Eterna-Matic and Platinum Izumo Byakudan​


Beautiful watch and a stunning pen!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Montblanc 206 with a #6 nib with an ED1963.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## svorkoetter

Nice combo! How do you like the TWSBI?


----------



## aahyuup

SKX and Karas fine nib. Both see hard field use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

svorkoetter said:


> Nice combo! How do you like the TWSBI?


Thanks! The TWSBI 580 is a good pen, writes nice with good flow. The nib is a fine but is more like a medium. The nib, like a lot of steel nibs, is very rigid. I also have a TWSBI 700. Good value for the money!

Gary


----------



## dqsuyen01

Girard-Perregaux Traveller Alarm GMT and Parker Duofold Chocolate Pinstripe to match the brown strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

Very nice combo - the Parker is outstanding! Any pics of the nib?

Gary


----------



## dqsuyen01

Gary Drainville said:


> Very nice combo - the Parker is outstanding! Any pics of the nib?
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. This is actually a rollerball.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## OedipusFlex

When two loves come to a juncture.










*for the record, I had Kaweco pens (a Student) waaaay before Nomos said it was cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*

I must have missed the memo from nomos but I've had my kaweco sport eye drop conversion as a "go to" in my work bag for about 12 months. 








I'm mostly required to use black ink at work but I keep it full of Pilot Iroshizuku Tsuyu-kusa for jottings that I want to stand out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron

Today...


----------



## jar

bjkadron said:


> Today...


Nothing seen. No picture.


----------



## jar

bjkadron said:


> Today...


Nothing seen. No picture.


----------



## bjkadron

jar said:


> Nothing seen. No picture.


It is working for me. But here is the direct link for the picture.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/g...4ZuDlZh_cg6gh-HSDtwuc4Y3B=s1678-w1678-h950-no


----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Orhorolgy

Pretty cool looking watch.



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 11674586
> View attachment 11674594


----------



## arktika1148

Orhorolgy said:


> Pretty cool looking watch.


Thanks mate


----------



## KenroWatch

BrianOz said:


> You just can't beat Italian quality and craftsmanship! A Panerai watch, 1 Visconti and 5 Aurora's. I should have married an Italian girl.


Lovingtheoptima's.....


----------



## KenroWatch

How about a Pen, with Watch Gears engraved on it?? Awesome Montegrappa Fortuna Special Edition ( Fortuna Time)....


----------



## dqsuyen01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Alexcm123

Nice combination with the cufflings.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## vistar

Here's my cheap attempt.... Casio World time ($25) and Uniball Jetstream ($3). Love them both!!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Trel

Wait a minute. Scroll up and to the left on that last pic.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Gary Drainville

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 12191442
> View attachment 12191450


Outstanding!! Beautiful combination.

Gary


----------



## arktika1148

Gary Drainville said:


> Outstanding!! Beautiful combination.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary


----------



## Castro Silva




----------



## R1P

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*

...with my Parker Big Red


----------



## Dinky1

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*


----------



## weissa

Today's hardware.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Omega Aqua Terra "Skyfall" and Retro 51 "Marlin"


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Blue Rolex Submariner YG/SS 116613LB

And...

Mont Blanc Meisterstück Le Grand 
U0010456









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"


----------



## bjkadron

Not as impressive as some others, but I am enjoying them.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

*Re: Pen &amp;amp; Watch combo thread.*

Rolex Submariner Blue Dial YG/SS 116613LB with sunburst blue dial 2017...

Parker flagship Duofold limited edition blue check pair... Gold/platinum nib fountain, and platinum trim ballpoint.










"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-pjw


----------



## bjkadron

Took this last week but forgot to post it.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## RNHC

^ Now that's an all-time classic combination.


----------



## JFranca

Unfortunately I can't take a together pic for you guys because my house was flooded and my entire pen portfolio is in storage. My workshop, camera, and lighting was all wiped out along with my laptop that housed most of my photos. Luckily i saved a few photos on photobucket. I miss making pens. Looking forward to getting my pens back next month. The pen is by me, the watch is by Waltham.


----------



## RocketHurricane

Zenith & Pelikan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

JFranca said:


> Unfortunately I can't take a together pic for you guys because my house was flooded and my entire pen portfolio is in storage. My workshop, camera, and lighting was all wiped out along with my laptop that housed most of my photos. Luckily i saved a few photos on photobucket. I miss making pens. Looking forward to getting my pens back next month. The pen is by me, the watch is by Waltham.


Sorry to hear about the flooding, amazing how much damage can be done. Beautiful pen though, I love the choice of colours.

Gary


----------



## Tony Rex

Solid copper, solid brass, and solid unpolished steel.


----------



## rymanocerous

Tony Rex said:


> Solid copper, solid brass, and solid unpolished steel.


Details on the pen and watch?


----------



## Tony Rex

rymanocerous said:


> Details on the pen and watch?


The pen is a Kaweco Sport Brass with a copper clip, broad nib, inked with Sailor jentle Miruai  I got it from massdrop, but Amazon might be cheaper.

The watch is one of three 2016 Peacock project watch 2016 Forum Project Watch
Quick specs: 44mm, 70hr power reserve, auto. This one was an homage to the Tokkotai.

The torch was also a forum project on BLF forum, but you can get it anytime from Banggood.


----------



## Brance

I've got the same pen and I love it. How about that journal?


----------



## Tony Rex

Brance said:


> I've got the same pen and I love it. How about that journal?


Record 216 -Design.Y Handmade Leather-bound Notebook, Journal

Mine has brown goat leather, plain tomoe river, +elastic band. I have all the models except the EP Record. These are not the cheapest notebook lol, but I like them.

Edit:


----------



## dvsrtns

My wife allowed me to post a picture of her watch and pen.
- Glycine Combat Sub
- Handmade wooden pen




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bert Reynolds

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 11861562


What watch is this?


----------



## Mezzly

Bert Reynolds said:


> What watch is this?


Not sure about the model but it's made by Beijing watch factory (BWAF).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Thank you


----------



## arktika1148

Bert Reynolds said:


> What watch is this?


16Y

Boring name, very nice watch, imo

Beijing Hong Ru Y automatic wrist watch

https://world.tmall.com/item/383520...07090a4ddbce2&abbucket=18&skuId=3198245820426


----------



## aahyuup

Italic Broad nib, a simple pleasure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weissa

GrouchoM said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice looking pen. What make and model?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Danitrio Takumi 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_GS

aahyuup said:


> View attachment 12517823
> 
> Italic Broad nib, a simple pleasure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple and beautiful combo.


----------



## R1P

aahyuup said:


> View attachment 12517823
> 
> Italic Broad nib, a simple pleasure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the M805 with a 2B nib; an amazing nib and very comfortable.


----------



## Jerome T

Lamy cp1 / hermes cape code


----------



## schieper

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*

Kaweco broad nib with an old edox where i added a golden strap to push it all the way 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurypylus

Blue Blue


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ruchou

German style

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## R1P




----------



## Castro Silva




----------



## Sodafarl

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch on Zulu NATO with Montblanc Starwalker Extreme Fountain Pen. Beautiful (I think so)


----------



## wspohn

Sodafarl said:


> Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch on Zulu NATO with Montblanc Starwalker Extreme Fountain Pen. Beautiful (I think so)


Excellent match!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

My Parker 51, and my new Cartier Calibre De Cartier









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## letmein

Speedy + Montblanc M


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*

Pelikan Souveran Plunger Fountain Pen GT M1000 Black 18K Gold NIB (Med)...

And Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Complication, in gold with diamonds...










"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jporos

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*








Ikepod Manatee & Montblanc M Ultra Black, both designed by Marc Newson


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Duofold pair ️
Blue Sub... 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Premier tartan gold ️
Subaqua Noma V 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*

Work time ️ 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Matt_GS

dqsuyen2 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. What GP model is it?


----------



## dqsuyen2

Matt_GS said:


> Beautiful watch. What GP model is it?


Thanks! It's a ref4935 Traveler II Alarm GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_GS

Stunning watch. Thank you.


----------



## Anotherrcguy

Here’s mine!


----------



## harry_flashman

Sinn watches and Lamy 2000, two of my favorites.


----------



## Kingbreaker

Junghans Form C + Pilot Metropolitan. Minimalism is a great style on a budget!


----------



## Rivarama




----------



## Hardscrabbler

G-Shock and a Grafton Pen are with me every day on the rig (and every night when I go back to the books)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

1. Cartier Calibre De Cartier 2017 with my heirloom Parker 51...
2. Citizen Perpetual 2014, Gold with diamonds, and my Pelikan M1000









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## R1P




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

R1P said:


>


Very nice...
Omega Seamaster?
And Pelikan 100 or 700?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## GrouchoM

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Very nice...
> Omega Seamaster?
> And Pelikan 100 or 700?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


It's a Speedmaster.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Very nice...
> Omega Seamaster?
> And Pelikan 100 or 700?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


Thanks.

Speedmaster Reduced and M805.


----------



## Castro Silva

Omega pocket watch from 1941, and Alfred Dunhill Sidecar Fountain Pen.


----------



## Tonhao

Amazing contrast between the black and whites! Lamy 2000 is one of my all time favorite pens.


----------



## BBCDoc

Still haven't brought myself to ink this one yet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Dog

Tissot Bridgeport Skeleton pocket watch and Yard O Led Viceroy Grand Victorian fountain pen in sterling silver.


----------



## Max Dog

Vintage Timex Auto self wind and Sheaffer No Nonsense fountain pen.


----------



## wobbegong

Still love using a 'real' pen and this one is a beaut to write with.
P.S. Please don't spot the 1mm too narrow strap! I'm on a mission to replace it asap... Stupid non standard lug widths.....


----------



## letmein

Tag Carrera + MB 149 FP.
Speedy + MB 146 FP.


----------



## columela

Today I am using my beloved Platinum 3776 Bourgogne with a classy watch Longines Flagship 60th anniversary. 
Best wishes

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cainey

Seiko SRP453 and a Nakaya Writer Kuro Tamenuri


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wspohn

Don't think I posted this before.

1999 Omega 3523.80 triple date Speedmaster automatic with Waterman Serenite in blue lacquer and sterling furniture


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## columela

Today a couple of respectable middle class guys: Longines Flagship heritage and Platinum 3776 Bourgogne









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wspohn

I have 4 Flagships and around 10 Admirals (a step down the totem pole from the Flagship) and they are all good timekeepers. Favourite is a cal. 380 c. 1960 Flagship. Flashiest is this Admiral that looks made to order for Liberace.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

1. Waterman Pen with Seiko PMMM. 
2. Seiko SKX009 with Fisher AG7
3. Marathon TSAR with a Grafton 
4. Times Expedition with a Fisher SpaceTec Pen.

These all get regular use, depending on the mission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Hardscrabbler said:


> 1. Waterman Pen with Seiko PMMM.
> 2. Seiko SKX009 with Fisher AG7
> 3. Marathon TSAR with a Grafton
> 4. Times Expedition with a Fisher SpaceTec Pen.
> 
> These all get regular use, depending on the mission.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lord we may actually be brothers...

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## columela

Another couple of daily beaters today








Seiko SKX009 and Lamy Dialog 3, one of my favourite pens of all time


----------



## pavilion

A Stowa and my favorite Faber Castell Loom


----------



## joespeed29

since you asked


----------



## barutanseijin

1.Here are a couple examples of 1960s German design : the Lamy 2000 and Junghans Max Bill 

2. A 1970 Grand Seiko with a 1971 Pilot Custom


----------



## B79

My brown shoe and casual setup.


----------



## Scooby921

I haven't posted on WUS in a while. My pen collection has changed since I first posted in this sub-forum. I don't recall if I ever shared this watch either.


----------



## evilnickwong

First post in these forums, but I have a love for both watches and fountain pens
Early 60s Longines 284 with a Pilot Custom 74


----------



## SaMaster14

Today's combo:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## clinterik

I love that IWC with the canvas carrying case! Where did you get the case?


----------



## Cookim

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SilverKid

Orient Star Open Heart & Custom Pen. The specs in the green resin are actually aluminum shavings from the pistons of a 1953 Ford 8BA flathead engine that I am rebuilding.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Today Speedy reduced and Waterman Perspective blue obsession.
Regards


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ThomG

Haven't posted in this forum for a while. Rolex Milgauss, and Montblanc "Carbon and Steel" with Platinum plated trim - numbered edition ballpoint. With a Moleskine leather journal. Happy Thursday...b-)


----------



## Flex Luthor




----------



## SaMaster14

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*

Today's combo!










Can I join Spectre yet?? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NRAchad

I don't own any real high end watches, but these are some of my favorite pairings:


----------



## PDT_1137

Today's selection...


----------



## ZIPPER79

Cross Townsend, M nib, in Green over a textured barrel and cap. The watch is a Seiko SBBN035 with an Aaron Bespoke strap made from a Dooney & Bourke handbag.....


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137

dqsuyen2 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color on the Visconti is amazing. Which one is it?


----------



## PDT_1137

dqsuyen2 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color on the Visconti is amazing. Which one is it?


----------



## dqsuyen2

PDT_1137 said:


> That color on the Visconti is amazing. Which one is it?


Thanks! It's a Divina Imperial Blue roller ball.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa

Japanese craftsmanship
SBGW041 and Nakaya Portable Cigar Kuro-Tamenuri










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

If you are 1 in a million, then there are 7000 of you on the planet today...
Make time  to make your mark ️









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Knives and Lint

Nothing extravagant but cool nonetheless and a perfect match. The orange PO plus Karas EDK (limited release)


----------



## dantan

I am considering adding a nice Pen to my Watch collection, so I shall look through this thread closely for ideas.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Nightshift 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Dinky1

Revived my dormant pen collection with a couple entry level Parkers & a Pilot Metropolitan. Threw in a Diamine Bilberry & Waterman brown inks too. Pics shortly once I get back home


----------



## Monocrom

dantan said:


> I am considering adding a nice Pen to my Watch collection, so I shall look through this thread closely for ideas.


I decided not to bother collecting watches as that hobby is far too expensive with far too much pretentiousness from both luxury watch companies and collectors themselves. I bought a very nice Baume & Mercier awhile back and don't plan on adding anymore luxury timepieces for quite awhile.

*However*, I was bitten by the pen collecting bug again. And have added some very nice examples to my growing collection of luxury pens. Let me know if you have any questions or ideas you'd like to explore as far as pens go.


----------



## jbflyfisher

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 45.5 on Rubber Strap with brand new Montblanc Starwalker Midnight Black Fineliner. The pen arrived today and I love it. My first fineliner and I am very pleased.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbflyfisher

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*



SaMaster14 said:


> Today's combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join Spectre yet?? Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is an awesome combo! Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbflyfisher

Sodafarl said:


> Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch on Zulu NATO with Montblanc Starwalker Extreme Fountain Pen. Beautiful (I think so)
> 
> View attachment 12714155


Yes! This looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*



jbflyfisher said:


> This is an awesome combo! Well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Was looking for a German 30s style fountain pen and watch. Found both

Stowa Partitio and Kaweco Dia 2


----------



## svorkoetter

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Was looking for a German 30s style fountain pen and watch. Found both
> 
> Stowa Partitio and Kaweco Dia 2


Nice combo! Can I play too?

Pelikan 140 from about 1963, a flieger-style chrono (early 2000s, Poljot 3133 movement), and a slightly less literary backdrop:


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Most iconic Bauhaus watch and fountain pen
Junghans Max Bill hand- wound (34mm) and Lamy 2000 (EF nib)


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

Orange fiesta. Khaki airrace + Duofold


----------



## MrDagon007

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*










Rado D-200 with matching Rado cufflinks, 
Conid Bulkfiller "Antwerppen edition" filled with dark grey Sailor ink.


----------



## MrDagon007

*Pen & Watch combo thread.*

- deleted duplicate -


----------



## MrDagon007

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Was looking for a German 30s style fountain pen and watch. Found both
> 
> Stowa Partitio and Kaweco Dia 2


I love the Dia 2, nice old fashioned looks, writes well. I use mine with purple Kaweco ink.


----------



## RCol

Two stalwarts in the "affordable" watch & pen categories...


----------



## Watchman64

Diplomat Aero Orange fountain pen with Ball Fireman and Seiko Orange Turtle.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64

Pilot Custom 74 with Seiko Black Turtle.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orhorolgy

This, definitely is a beautiful watch!



Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## willf

Pyrolume: Titanium, small second hand, Maltese cross aviator & 
45th-anniversary moon pen.


----------



## willf

Pyrolume: Titanium, small second hand, Maltese cross aviator & 
45th-anniversary moon pen.
View attachment 13736235
View attachment 13736235


----------



## Toni Crouton

Cheers from Germany
Daniel /@daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## letmein

Pen cap is cracked, I know.


----------



## Buschyfor3

There is a story behind my pen. It's a simple Cross pen - a gift from my father when I began working for his firm. And he has the same pen, only in gold. His was a gift from his father, when he started working for his father's firm. So the sentimental value makes this pen special to me. Like my watch, it is with me every single day. I've even sprinted out of my office and through the parking lot to chase down a client who inadvertently walked off my pen after a meeting to sign documents.


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## R1P

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13798605


Combo missing...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Photo from yesterday - 1960s vintage Rado with a 1930s Onoto De La Rue.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Nightshift 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasuking

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jull

FP cleaning time.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Still this pairing..









Dankoh69


----------



## svorkoetter

Jull said:


> FP cleaning time.


Are those Pelikan ink cartridges you're using in you Sheaffer pen? I didn't think they'd fit.


----------



## Jull

svorkoetter said:


> Are those Pelikan ink cartridges you're using in you Sheaffer pen? I didn't think they'd fit.


Yep, they fit just fine in these older models (cca 1965-1970). No leaks, no wiggles. Not sure about the newer ones.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

enjoying these - purely coincidental that on the same day I was using this pen & this watch without consideration for colour co-ordinates


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

Retro Indian makes


----------



## Dean Learner

I guess this counts?!?


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

TGIF...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Mlandolt8

Beautiful, do you know, is the maker a .mil out of GA?



Dean Learner said:


> I guess this counts?!?


----------



## Dean Learner

Mlandolt8 said:


> Beautiful, do you know, is the maker a .mil out of GA?


This is the guy here though this example is a bit more extravagant than the one I got of Kickstarter years ago

https://impeccablepen.com/collectio...k-titanium-w-rhodium-vintage-elgin-watch-dial


----------



## CRAwriter

dqsuyen2 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly, the best entry in this entire forum. Bravo!


----------



## CRAwriter

NRAchad said:


> I don't own any real high end watches, but these are some of my favorite pairings:


Love toe Bulova pic!


----------



## CRAwriter

Cookim said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


What kind of pen is this? Love it.


----------



## R1P

CRAwriter said:


> What kind of pen is this? Love it.


Parker-Vector

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capsfan

Here's my daily and dress combos.


----------



## gyang333

Rolex Submariner and Montblanc Meisterstuck LeGrand in Rose Gold.

View attachment 13992133


----------



## 14060

118239, Aurora Optima.


----------



## tommyboy31

A nice, matching set of Germans


----------



## elyk864

Here is my setup: Invicta S1-Rally with a Nato strap and the pen is a custom made pen by me with a aluminum honeycomb mesh filled with resin.


----------



## elyk864

Here is my setup: Invicta S1-Rally with a Nato strap and the pen is a custom made pen by me with a aluminum honeycomb mesh filled with resin.

View attachment 13995323


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOfLight

Beautifully composed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DanceOfLight




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_214270 / MB10883_


----------



## DanceOfLight

Quintessential Bauhaus ! beautiful combo including the Neitzsche. Thanks for sharing


----------



## heywatchit!!

Silvertouran said:


> Now. I don't want you all drooling over your keyboards with my Kenko calculator watch and Bic pen combo


Haha. This is my favorite one. Would've made a similar post if you hadn't beaten me to it by 8+ years


----------



## 369

Here it is...helson/waterman combo









Inviato dal mio LYA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

Railmaster and basic fountain pen: Everything you need, nothing you don't


----------



## GovtFunded

I was lucky enough to find the same pen! For a watch guy, it was spot on. Nice photos.


----------



## geauxtigers

Just getting back into pens, I think this could be very dangerous indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOfLight

I love me some diamonds ;-)


----------



## daaaabear

Easy Friday at work before the holiday weekend!

-1960s Seiko 17 Jewel Automatic
-TWSBI ECO EF (Inked with Lamy Blue Black ink)
-TWSBI ECO F (Inked with Herbin Terra De Feu)
-Taroko Breeze Notebook with Tomoe River Paper
-Custom leather notebook cover 
-ONO Roller


----------



## SaMaster14

New Visconti Homosapiens Magma Ballpoint Pen x Apple Watch Series 4 running the new "California" face on watchOS 6 beta 1

I received the pen as one of my graduation gifts from law school from my sisters. Couldn't be happier, very cool pen to add to my small collection!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

stbob said:


> _214270 / MB10883_


This is a great combo


----------



## Dinky1

Platinum century 3776 'M' nib & the Meistersinger No.1. 
Each of them unique in their own ways. The former can stay capped & forgotten for a year & will still write straight off without the nib drying up while the latter is an inimicable reminder that we all should sit back and smell the coffee once in a while; when we still have the time.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## BBCDoc

My new ballpoint pen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Reno

Space watch + Space pen b-)


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Colcutter

View attachment 14248071


The MB is my workhorse, the Conway Stewart is about to be sent for repair &#55357;&#56897;


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## newkid

English Parker Duofold 1950 and Bulova Yankee Clipper 1965.


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

Recently developed an interest in fountain pens. A Citizen and a couple of Parkers.


----------



## mrod1108

Trying again to post my Parker Duofold and my Citizen Eco Drive.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Kasuking

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

Paul Picot Pulsometer with Pilot Custom Heritage 92.


----------



## mrod1108

A Breitling Navitimer paired with a Pilot Custom Heritage 912. Two classics.


----------



## GrouchoM

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## ChrisMoJo

Bronze watch and brass pen.


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho

Todays Combo!


----------



## The Watch Ho

black friday!


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho

todays line up!


----------



## The Watch Ho

todays combo!


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

Trigalux auto and caran'd ache!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14447989


Wow, that RED!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

"Wow, that RED!!!!!"


I know right! I went through a phase.... and this is one of only 40 in the world.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dinky1

Noodler's Konrad & the Portofino. My fav combo these days.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14460869


The Watch Ho aka The Pen Ho

Great collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

The Watch Ho aka The Pen Ho

Great collection!

You got that right...the pen ho too! Lots more to show. I did finally get over the pen collection and have not added to it in years. Watches, not so much yet.


----------



## horrij1

Here are a couple of titanium watches, and titanium pens. They are kind of bland looking, but they are very functional.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

SKX009 with ceramic dual time bezel insert, on a dingbat notebook, with Pilot Prera blue pen and a Noodler's resin pen.


----------



## Tongdaeng

1940’s Eversharp Skyline & GS Snowflake


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dinky1

Jinhao 159 (fat boy) and the big daddy


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## baraj1466

Matching pen, watch, and cuff links. I definitely need to step up my game.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Eagle Scout




----------



## elmeister

I've really come to enjoy these Tactile Turn pens at work... no fuss and keeps me fidgeting...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

This combo seems right!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## agentdaffy007

Great pair! The whole vintage look works beautifully!



SaMaster14 said:


> This combo seems right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dqsuyen2

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14590461


Cool how you have your signature line on the watch dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasuking

Rocking my Air-King today paired with a MB 146.


----------



## Kasuking

Kasuking said:


> Rocking my Air-King today paired with a MB 146.


Please ignore my awful handwriting.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Nice combo KasuKing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Combo at work today... really feeling the steel bracelet on the Spectre 300!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asilker

Watchman64 said:


> Pilot Custom 74 with Seiko Black Turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


This all looks so good. Great shot, great watch strap


----------



## arkiemark

Grand Seiko SBGA375 + Montblanc Solitaire Martele on a Monday morning.


----------



## azkid

1958 Bulova Senator with 1944 Parker Vacumatic, Fine right oblique.


----------



## Trent in WA

A Hammy with a Lam(m)y Studio.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agentdaffy007

Amazing combo!



arkiemark said:


> Grand Seiko SBGA375 + Montblanc Solitaire Martele on a Monday morning.
> View attachment 14706921


----------



## scottsosmith

Laco Westerland, 45 mM Handwind, Type A dial
Michael's Fatboy, 18 carat gold nib medium


----------



## scottsosmith

Visconti Divina Desert Springs
RGM 250 Vintage


----------



## scottsosmith

Parker 51 Fountain Pen and Pencil, early 1950's, Gold Filled Caps
Bell&Ross BR-03-92


----------



## scottsosmith

Pelikan Souveran 800 and Steinhart Aviation


----------



## agentdaffy007

My GS SBGW253 and my Lamy Pico.

GS and Lamy Pico by 514999mike, on Flickr


----------



## agentdaffy007

My GS SBGW253 and my Lamy Pico.

GS and Lamy Pico by 514999mike, on Flickr


----------



## mdrtoronto

Vostok Komandirskie with Xezo Incognito fountain pen. I really like this pen, a bit heavy with a fine nib.


----------



## schieper

scottsosmith said:


> Pelikan Souveran 800 and Steinhart Aviation
> View attachment 14771267


How cool. We same to have nearly identical taste. Or in my case straws of luck in life.  i have nearly the same kit though never wear the steinhart.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

Seiko SKX009 with Benchmade Tactical Ballpoint


----------



## jakesky

Rolex Explorer with Sailor 1911 Realo


----------



## JParanee

Aurora Black Mamba


----------



## JParanee

sorry DP


----------



## Kittysafe

Movado and whatever ball desk pen this is lol

Update: Picture shows the name on the neck, Monteverde
Update 2: Monteverde USA Luna Desk Black Rollerball Pen Set


----------



## scottsosmith

Dwatch Stingray with Platinum 3776 Music Nib








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky

OP 39 with Lamy 2000


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Max Dog

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14530245


Nice series of Cross pens!


----------



## JMVNYC

Nothing fancy or over the top but this is my go to.


----------



## Trel

Aurora pens are criminally underrated, in my opinion.


----------



## Carson

Deep Blue combo.


----------



## weissa

*Re: Pen & Watch combo thread.*

Something old (1966 Sub) and something new (VP in gunmetal).









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer

Today's combo.

And I accidentally wrote my online poker moniker instead of my WUS screen name. Haha.


----------



## Eisenhammer

Fixed it. 🙂


----------



## Carson

Bọn juorno! Mama Mia! Feeling a bit Italian.


----------



## GovtFunded

Montegrappa Fortuna Time, a nice complement to any timepiece!


----------



## stbob

_311.32.40.30.01.001 / AG7_


----------



## BLeistner

Two-tone for the common man................


----------



## GovtFunded

stbob said:


> _311.32.40.30.01.001 / AG7_


Nice pen presentation. I like it!


----------



## TrlRnr

Omas 360 in Burkina celluloid & a Frederique Constant:


----------



## TrlRnr

A couple of Bossert & Erhard BPs with some nice enamel over guilloché alongside a PAM 305:


----------



## TrlRnr

Omas 360 in wild celluloid with an Oris BC3 regulator diver:


----------



## Pongster

My only pen and watch combo


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Two in titanium - my Tactile Turn Bolt and Pelagos.


----------



## GovtFunded

B&R MA-1 on an ammo strap alongside the camouflage Montegrappa Rollerball.


----------



## Fishintime

My combo today. Newer pentel and my new favorite pen.


----------



## stbob

SNZG07J1




__
stbob


__
Sep 4, 2020




Seiko Sports 5


----------



## jcalka

Visconti Abyssus 3000m, and Visconti Opera Rollerball


----------



## johare

My new montblanc with my dad's navi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares

perfect match for smart casual attire


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT Master II x Visconti Mirage fountain pen in coral


----------



## SaMaster14

More of the Visconti! Different watch (better match?)


----------



## UpstateWoodman

Ventis Mori Diver / Kaweco Brass Sport w/ Schmidt Crtg


----------



## schieper

UpstateWoodman said:


> Ventis Mori Diver / Kaweco Brass Sport w/ Schmidt Crtg
> 
> View attachment 15615484


Nice.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Perfect pair?

Red Seiko LE x coral red Visconti!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## GovtFunded

Montblanc Writer's Edition Antoine Saint Exupery rollerball with IWC's Saint Exupery Pilot


----------



## mikkolopez

Montblanc pairings









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk

New year, nib, ink, journal, and watch!


----------



## BBCDoc

Most recent pairing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

Nice thread. I think for lots of us pens and watches go hand in hand. While I don't color coordinate watches and pens, I do have a couple that go well together and this is one of them. A Sailor Pro Gear Orange and a Seiko SNJ031.


----------



## GovtFunded

mrod1108 said:


> Nice thread. I think for lots of us pens and watches go hand in hand. While I don't color coordinate watches and pens, I do have a couple that go well together and this is one of them. A Sailor Pro Gear Orange and a Seiko SNJ031.


Almost appears to be a military theme! And, I imagine if you release the color on the left case pushers, they'll align in color well with that pen. Nice Combo.


----------



## mrod1108

GovtFunded said:


> Almost appears to be a military theme! And, I imagine if you release the color on the left case pushers, they'll align in color well with that pen. Nice Combo.


Thanks


----------



## ezinternet

Movado Super Sub Sea calibre 146HP chronograph from ~1969,
with Sailor King of Pen Kouen Red Flame marbled ebonite 2021 ltd release


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Carson

hold.


----------



## SaMaster14

Not a bad combo!

A new Visconti! Omega Seamaster on a leather NATO


----------



## bogray57

So this arrived today...here's a pen, a panda and some poker chips on a pad ...Pelikan Jazz Classic ballpoint, Seiko quartz chrono.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf & Parker Duofold blue chequered fountain pen...

Both smooth, comfortable and accurate


----------



## nick10

1970's Montblanc 149 and 1990's Omega Constellation


----------



## mbrobe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbrobe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## SABIOR

Combo from entirely different eras. My shield is a little "worn".


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## SABIOR

Military theme today


----------



## BBCDoc

Haven't brought my AP out for a while&#8230;the MB gets regular use though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Does this photo count?


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Jotter XL with my Hamilton Khaki Auto.


----------



## black_coffee




----------



## DMass




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Mosaic sea lion




----------



## StephenR

Usually (I think) a gold nib looks out of place on a silver-trimmed pen, but when your watch has gold indices in a silver case, I think it works…


----------



## nickant44

This Parker 75 (aka Sterling Silver Cicelé) fountain pen was my 21st birthday present - a very long time ago.
The vintage Grand Seiko dates to 1968 and is a Gold Cap 6146-8000, beating at 36000 bph.
The ink is Aurora Blue and comes from Italy.


----------



## nickant44

Omega Seamaster c1961
552 movement - 24J Automatic
Parker 51 Fountain Pen c1952


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I wish I had cheaper hobbies...


----------



## StephenR

papajulietwhiskey said:


> I wish I had cheaper hobbies...


...no you don't


----------



## StephenR

Pen matched to the coffee cup instead of the watch? I reckon I can get away with it today!


----------



## rising.sun

Aqua Terra and Pelikan M815 fountain pen, filled with the old standby Waterman Blue-Black ink to match dial color.


----------



## rising.sun

StephenR said:


> Pen matched to the coffee cup instead of the watch? I reckon I can get away with it today!


A dashing combo!


----------



## Mister X

Just got in the office, will ink up my M800 to sign checks for the coming end of month A/P run.


----------



## SABIOR

Mister X said:


> Just got in the office, will ink up my M800 to sign checks for the coming end of month A/P run.


How do you like that stormy grey? Love the look of the J. Herbin anniversary ink bottles!


----------



## rising.sun

Mister X said:


> Just got in the office, will ink up my M800 to sign checks for the coming end of month A/P run.


One of my all-time favorite FPS.


----------



## Mister X

SABIOR said:


> How do you like that stormy grey? Love the look of the J. Herbin anniversary ink bottles!


It’s beautiful for personal correspondence, however I’ve had to moderate the amount of gold in the ink by not shaking the bottle too much when filling my work pen, just want a bit of sheen, not bling, LOL.


----------



## SABIOR

Mister X said:


> It’s beautiful for personal correspondence, however I’ve had to moderate the amount of gold in the ink by not shaking the bottle too much when filling my work pen, just want a bit of sheen, not bling, LOL.


I was thinking of getting the Atlantis green (vert altlantide I think) a while back, then decided to go with the pilot green (shin ryoku). I may pick it up after I go through the pilot.


----------



## vinniekowalski

IYKYK - hospital beaters edition (also easy to disinfect without worry)


----------



## rising.sun

Omega Railmaster and a festive Pelikan M800 fountain pen


----------



## StephenR

Brown & Gold…


----------



## JustAbe

Feeling blue again!!


----------



## Rakumi

rising.sun said:


> Aqua Terra and Pelikan M815 fountain pen, filled with the old standby Waterman Blue-Black ink to match dial color.
> 
> View attachment 16198741


That Aqua Terra in blue kills me all the time. Just so clean.


----------



## rising.sun

Rakumi said:


> That Aqua Terra in blue kills me all the time. Just so clean.


Thank you. Agreed. It’s close to perfect in my mind.


----------



## jcv18

Watches and Pens : I'm in heaven 
Let's start with an Orient Worldtimer and a Delta Y2K !


----------



## jcv18

Got 1  from rising sun, so now aiming for 2 









Seiko Sumo King Power & Montegrappa Cosmopolitan Oceanic


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Smith and Wesson Military Police tactical pen...
Marathon Jumbo Day Date...
🪖


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I'm having a paperwork day... 
Is anyone else?


----------



## AndyCouey

Wow is all I can say right now! Cool stuff! I'll get there one day

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## austinwft




----------



## jinzhouy

didn't know here you can post pen & watch combo, mine is hamilton valiant & pelikan m600, inked with montblanc permanent blue


----------



## StephenR

Sometimes this pair matches, sometimes they don’t, just depends on the lighting!


----------



## austinwft




----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Hardscrabbler

BFK and Fisher antimicrobial brass bullet pen. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Do pens + watch parts count in this thread? The small silver disc fell out of the end of my Waterman Expert, and neither my awesome local pen shop nor the Waterman corporate repair shop in France have the part. Instead, I glued a gear from an old Seiko 7S26 watch movement in its place. 

My first custom pen/watch mod!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austinwft




----------



## Sappie66

Just discovered this part of the forum!
















MB Enzo Ferrari and Lamy Imporium black/gold.


----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

laredy26 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent pairing! What pen is that? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

AndyCouey said:


> Wow is all I can say right now! Cool stuff! I'll get there one day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


There are nice pens that are very affordable and the fact you are on this site surely means you have a watch. This means you are already there. My favorite and only pen brand I own is Parker Pens which range for under $20 with some of their pens (ballpoint and fountain).


----------



## Sappie66

Airking and Enzo Ferrari.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Today's weapons of choice...


----------



## Sappie66




----------



## StephenR

…and now something from the other end of the spectrum completely:


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The ultimate battle
Marathon JDD vs...
Fisher Space Infinium Pen... 
Who will last the longest???
Or will I ever get to find out?


----------



## bogray57

Couple of new rollerball arrivals...vintage Parker Vector Americana (with original box) and Montegrappa Ernest Hemingway LE.


----------



## Sappie66

Watch and pens for the day:
B&R BR05, MB Enzo and Le Grande Platinum.


----------



## Sappie66




----------



## Sappie66




----------



## Nathanours




----------



## StephenR

Nathanours said:


> View attachment 16688960


I bought my wife the rollerball version of that LE Safari when she started a new job last year, it’s a great colour!


----------



## Sappie66

Nathanours said:


> View attachment 16688960


Loving that Doxa!


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Lamy CP1 & Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic


----------



## Daruba

My matching is seldom intentional 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66

An all-Swiss affair.


----------



## Daruba

Roller ball…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Bones

Tissot 27 and a rusty spaniard fountain pen.


----------



## SABIOR

I recently acquired the matching mechanical pencil to my pen on a super sweet deal, near if not mint condition. Pencil is on the right with the perfect cross and shield.


----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## SABIOR

Today’s carry, Sheaffer 300 ballpoint and fountain.


----------



## newkid

Seiko SKX013 and Esterbrook SJ


----------



## Mr. Bones

Good combination: Platinum and Delbana.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

My daughter is turning 3 and she is getting these for her birthday - can’t wait!


----------



## StephenR

GlasIsGreen said:


> View attachment 16799360
> 
> 
> My daughter is turning 3 and she is getting these for her birthday - can’t wait!


Fantastic! My little girl turns 3 soon too, she prefers a pen to pencils or crayons because her ‘writing’ is very fine and precise, unlike her two brothers who definitely aren’t as neat! 

You’ve inspired me, I’d love to hear how she handles the Lamy…


----------



## GlasIsGreen

StephenR said:


> Fantastic! My little girl turns 3 soon too, she prefers a pen to pencils or crayons because her ‘writing’ is very fine and precise, unlike her two brothers who definitely aren’t as neat!
> 
> You’ve inspired me, I’d love to hear how she handles the Lamy…


I was planning to wait until she turned 4, but she expresses interest in my pens and I’ve been allowing her to use my Safari, heavily supervised! She does surprisingly well with it and even understands not to push on the paper. So I thought it was time for her own pen… Will report back!


----------



## MTT60

Todays combo.


----------



## Sappie66

Batman and Pineider Avatar Deluxe with hyper flex nib. Very bouncy.


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Daruba

This combo will do it for today. An unintentional match. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512

switched the Sablier strap to green to match the pen


----------



## Matt_GS

zengineer said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nice combo, cowpoke!


----------



## Sappie66

The weapons of choice for the first day of an eight day trial.


----------



## JustWatchMe925

Nothing flashy, BB58 and Scriveiner rollerball


----------



## wspohn

When I was out of the office for meetings or trail I always used a MB 146 Vermeil and wore my daily watch (Omega Seamaster pro)










and either a Longines in 14K










or an Omega pie-pan Constellation


----------



## austinwft

Thought I would add today's pairing here after posting over on fountainpennetwork.com...









ORIS "Constantine" and TWSBI VAC Mini!


----------



## Sappie66

Tokyo Olympic Speedy with Visconti HS Bronze Age fountain pen.


----------



## Daruba

Sappie66 said:


> Tokyo Olympic Speedy with Visconti HS Bronze Age fountain pen.


Fantastic combo


----------



## bogray57

Re-purposing a pic from a thread about Orient Tri-Stars, here's a Tri-Star alongside a vintage Sheaffer White Dot ballpoint. Nice little pen...seems like Sheaffer's take on the Jotter.


----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## SaMaster14




----------

